# Coming Home - by Dan422 (~BBW, Eating, Imagery, ~SWG )



## dan422

_~BBW, Eating, Imagery, ~SWG_ - a sister's visit home after five years is very revealing

*Coming Home
by Dan422*​
*Part 1*

"_Hola! Bienvenidos_. Welcome home!" The taxi had pulled up in front of her former home and her sisters were standing on the sidewalk as the car door opened. A momentary look of confusion crossed their faces. Gloria's mouth dropped open while Lupe and Maria shot a glance at each other. From out of the shadows of the taxi's back seat, a leg and then a hand emerged, clutching the edge of the door. 

They hadn't seen Ana for five years but weren't prepared for this. A second leg emerged. Her feet, clad in flip flops, looking small under thick, fleshy legs. Ana pulled herself forward and let out an audible breath as she lifted herself out of the car. 

"_Que? Ay Caramba!_," Gloria muttered. 

Ana emerged, meaty legs first, followed by wide, overstuffed hips. As she straightened up, a rolling, round belly unfolded and seemed to flop over her crotch and a strip of flesh peeked out from the gap that opened between her tight capris and tank top. Embarrassed that she was staring at her midsection, Gloria glanced upwards. Ana's plump, tan arms and voluptuous breasts were clearly evident in her salmon-colored cotton tank top. Her dark, flashing eyes and features told Lupe that this was her sister, but her face was rounder and a double chin softened her jaw line. A smile broke through her pouty lips.

Ana pressed herself against her sisters and kissed them. Gloria could feel her thick, soft flesh through her clothing. Despite the mid day heat, it felt cool and slightly moist. As they hugged each other, Gloria felt the roll of fat under the small of Ana's back, bulging over her waistband and folding as she moved, kissing each of her sisters. She leaned forward and lifted herself forward on balls of her feet in order to overcome the curve of her belly. As she tilted forward -- for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction -- her ass protruded behind her, exaggerating the curve of her back.

Almost forgotten in all of this, Danny came around the back of the cab and joined the reunion. Danny was a gringo that Ana met while she was in school, studying abroad in the US for a year. They had met and fallen in love. Danny visited Ana andher family on several occasions and after a courtship of three years, they got married. 

Now Ana had been chubby in her teens. All of that changed after she got engaged to Danny. She wanted to be sexy for her husband to be. She started eating salad instead of her favorite enchiladas and corundas and hardly ever touched the desserts that once were her downfall brought home still warm from the panaderia. She joined a gym and did sit-ups and leg lifts until her once round belly turned flat and lean. She was short and naturally curvy, but without the extra kilos that had enveloped her, Gloria had to admit that she looked good. And sexy.

After the wedding, Ana and Danny lived in Florida. They returned to Ana's hometown to spend Christmas the following year. At that time, Ana was still slim, though she did partake lustily in all of the meals and special foods prepared for the holidays. As she did so, she mentioned several times that it was a special occasion and that she would start a diet as soon as she got home, then helped herself to seconds.

After that, a thousand miles apart, the sisters spoke by phone every couple of weeks. Ana and Danny didn't have children but they were clearly happy together. Their jobs kept them busy and five years seemed to slip by quickly. A cousin visited them three years ago and, upon his return, reported that they were doing well. He mentioned in passing that Ana had gained a little weight, but that was to be expected. This, however, was not expected.

After the hugs and greetings, the sisters entered the family home. Ana held Lupe and Maria by the waist as they walked through the small courtyard and into the dining room. Gloria walked behind with Danny, each carrying a bag. Gloria couldn't help but notice how wide and fat Ana's ass was. She wondered if both Lupe and Maria could fit into Ana's pants. She thought they probably could.

They entered the dining room and sat down. Ana's sisters had brought a couple of cakes and a try of cookies from the store, and they were neatly laid out on the table with a stack of dessert dishes, coffee cups and forks. It was late in the day and as they talked and laughed, slices of the cakes were distributed. 

"_Esta tan delicioso_," Ana exclaimed, "I've missed this food so much!" 

Gloria smirked but didn't say what was on her mind. Ana helped herself to two slices of each cake and several cookies. A couple of hours passed quickly and night had fallen. 

"_Quieres cenar_? (When will be dinner)" Gloria asked politely. 

How could anyone still be hungry after all those sweets? Gloria wondered. "Do you want me to make you something for dinner?" 

Ana smiled. "You know how much I love your cooking. I would love something simple, like the huevos revueltos you make with chorizo sausage. Would that be alright? Do you also have some tortillas?" 

Gloria nodded and thought, "_Bueno, gordita_, now I can see how you got to be the way you are." 

After dinner, which was washed down with a bottle of Corona and followed by a bowl of dulce de leche, Ana slumped back in her chair. She was clearly tired from the trip and her eyes were half closed, blinking frequently. Her legs were spread apart, but her large lower belly filled whatever space was not already taken by her heavy thighs. Her breasts rested on the roll of fat that bulged above her pants. She looked contented and about ready to fall asleep. Lupe suggested that it was probably time to go to bed and escorted Ana and Danny to their room.

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## TheOwl

Un gran principio.


----------



## morepushing13

very good indeed...excited to see where this goes!


----------



## Kenster102.5

morepushing13 said:


> very good indeed...excited to see where this goes!



Agreed... please continue...


----------



## dan422

Five minutes later, Lupe returned to the dining room where Gloria and Maria were picking up the dishes. Her eyes opened wide and cheeks puffed out, she made a curving gesture with her hand in front of her stomach, mimicking the curve of Ana's belly.

"_Increible!_ Can you beleive how fat she has gotten?"

"I know," replied Maria. "She's inflated like a balloon. I almost didn't recognize her when she got out of the car."

"And did you see how much she ate? It's no wonder she's put on so much weight. She looks like she's double the size she was when she got married."

Gloria interceded, "It must be the American food. There are so many fat people there. Her system is not used to it. Hamburgers, potatoes..."

"It would take a lot of hamburgers to get that fat," Lupe chuckled.

The sisters continued to comment about Ana's weight as they finished straightening up the room. 

"Did you notice how tight her pants were? I thought she was going to burst out of them when she sat." The three sisters were unmarried and this gossip at Ana's expense seemed to release a pent-up jealousy that had been walled up since the youngest of them found her prince and left them behind. When Ana had lost that baby fat before the wedding, everyone commented on how beautiful she looked. All the attention was on Ana and no one seemed to notice Lupe, Gloria and Maria.

They said goodnight and headed for their rooms. Before turning out the light, each of them stood in front of the mirror, turning from side to side, feeling much better about their own figures. 

"_No esta mal_," Gloria whispered as she turned and headed to her bed.

* * *

In the morning, Gloria got up, put on her bathrobe and headed to the bathroom to shower. She walked down the hall and found that someone was in there already. She could tell by the steam that whoever it was had just finished their shower. Gloria knocked on the glazed glass door. 

"Who is it?" It was Ana 's voice. 

"_Es yo, Gloria_, " she answered. Ana called back, 

"_Entra_."

As there was only one bathroom in th house -- and at one time four sisters -- they were used to sharing it. It was certainly large enough. Gloria pulled the sliding door open wide enough to slip in. It was still a little steamy inside. Ana stood in front of the sink mirror in her bra and panties, brushing her teeth. The panties were rose triangles connected by a couple of satin covered elastics on either side. Ana's protruding belly hung over the front triangle and almost obliterated it from view. 

As she pumped her wrist back and forth, her upper arms, breast, belly and thighs all swayed in different rhythms as if they were connected by hinges and springs, each moving according to a different wavelength. Ana bent at the waist, leaning over the sink to spit. Her belly both bulged and folded, resting for a moment on the cold edge of the basin. That seemed to startle Ana and she pulled herself back straight with a quick breath. Gloria could tell she was trying to suck her stomach in -- the movement lifted Ana's round breasts up and out and exagerated her double chin. 

Gloria wondered, "How long can she hold it?" 

At that moment, Ana spun, reached for her bathrobe hanging on one of the hooks on the wall and pulled it on. She tightened the belt and knotted it. Feeling less vulnerable, Gloria noticed that her belly suddenly swelled forward, straining the belt and bulging above and beneath it. A smile (Or was it relief?) spread over Ana's face. 

"Gloria, _buenos dias_," she bubbled, "How did you sleep?" 

"Like a stone," she answered. "But I'm surprised to see you up already. With the trip, I would have thought that you would be tired and still sleeping." 

"Well... there is a time change. Florida is ahead one hour, so I guess I'm still on that time." 

Ana looked away, almost sheepishly. There was something else that she was not saying.

"You must be hungry," Gloria winced as she finished saying it and looked down for a moment, thinking that she might be insulting her sister. She raised her eyes and added hastily, "I'll make you and Danny breakfast so soon as I get out of the shower." 

Again, Ana looked like was going to say something, but then looked away. Was she blushing? 

"_Bueno_, I'll get dressed and see you in a few minutes." She wrapped a towel around her head, grabbed her cosmetic case and slipped sideways out the door. _



* * *_


----------



## dan422

*Part Three*

As Gloria took her shower, she couldn't stop thinking about her brief encounter with Ana. Seeing her in her underclothes was as stunning as seeing her step out of the taxi the day before. Ana's belly looked massive on her small frame, thick with fat. Her hips billowed on either side, bulging outward before tapering back in to her overabundant thighs. And despite this, she still was attractive. Womanly.

The night before, Maria had commented that Ana had inflated like a balloon. She was inflated all right, but not with air or helium. She looked like she had been pumped full of _flan_, that rich, gelatinous custard that slides down your throat so easlily when you spoon it in your mouth. With no way to escape, the flan pushed outward to relieve the pressure, filling her flesh and exagerating her curves. But unlike air, the flan had weight, and gravity pulled lovingly at the rounded forms it filled. 

Thinking back to the night before and how Ana had devoured the pastries, it was clearly not air that had swollen Ana, but rich, fattening food. This was the result of five years of habitual, consummate overindulgence. Gloria found herself wondering about what type of goodies Ana gorged herself on. Hotcakes and syrup? She had always had a weakness for those and Maria used to make her platefuls when she was in secondary school. She also loved _donas_ from the family's bakery, the greasy, sugar-covered Mexican donuts. But she couldn't have found those in the US. Or _enchiladas suizas_, with gooey melted cheese, slathered in sour cream and _salsa verde _-- another of Maria's specialties.

Under the stream of hot water, Gloria realized that her mouth was salivating. She snapped out of her thoughts and realized that she had been sensually stroking her soapy stomach and hips. She turned the faucets, cutting off the shower of water. 

Ana seemed happy, and yet she had sucked in her stomach in front of Gloria -- it must be that she felt shame at her obesity. What was it that made women want to be thin and deny themselves tasty temptations they had learned to make, passed down by their mothers? All of this had made Gloria hungry. She dried herself, draped on her bathrobe and headed to the kitchen. 

_To be continued_


----------



## dan422

When Gloria walked into the kitchen, she found Ana seated at the table. She was still wearing her bathrobe, her dark hair still damp and hanging in glistening ringlets around her shoulders. Ana tuned to see who had walked in and smiled at Gloria. Her cheeks were puffed out as she chewed and she uttered a "Mmm" through her closed lips. 

She was two-thirds through what looked like it had been a stack of four hotcakes, sitting in a pool of Karo _Miel de Maple_. Ana cut through the stack withher fork, swished the pieces around in the pool of maple syrup and lifted them up and in to her mouth. "Mmm!"

Maria was at the stove and turned holding another plate of hotcakes. She walked to the table and placed the dish next to Ana, grinning and winking at Gloria as she passed. "_Para ti, gordita_," she cooed, "your favorite." Ana paused for a second to swallow and burbled, "_Gracias,_" between chews.

This struck Gloria as eerily familiar. It wasn't like _deja vu_, but brought back vague recollections like a crackling distorted radio signal that you had to strain to make out. When Ana turned 15, like most Mexican girls, she had a _quinceanera _party to celebrate her "coming of age." Ana looked beautiful in her white dress which, at 15, she already filled out nicely. She was popular at school and had several _chambelans_, or young men, escorting her and vyiing for her attention. 

Maria was the second oldest of the sisters and 23 at the time. She did not have Ana's charisma -- in fact she had a tendency to be argumentative and surly if she didn't get her way. The few boyfriends she had were eventually driven away by her sharp toungue. Physically, she was slim, but not in a good way. She lacked the feminine curves of Ana's figure and her build could be described as boyish.

Surprisingly then, Maria had a great talent in the kitchen. Gloria recognized that she was a wonderful cook. It's not that the meals she prepared were complex culinary masterpieces, but she had a flair for blending ingredients and spices to transform even to most common of dishes into delectable, mouthwatering fare. Therefore, she did most of the cooking in the household, and seemed to take a particular interest in cooking and trying new recipes. Maria ate like a bird and Ana became her guinea pig for her new creations. 

"Ana, come," she called. "Come try something new I've made." 

It was no secret that Ana enjoyed good food and she was happy to comply. At meals, Ana's plate was always slightly fuller. She was a fast eater and finished before the others. Maria would spoon another helping onto her plate. On occasion, Ana would protest, "_Ay, Maria, me vas a engordar con eso_. I'm going to end up like a hippopotomus."

Maria would cajole her, "_No te va a pasar nada_. You look good."

Ana did look good,but the extra portions and snacks brought home from the bakery at the end of the day did have their effect. 

Everyone knew that Ana had a sweet tooth and, after all, her family ran the best bakery in town, so her fattening up was not surprising. But that smirk on Maria's face made Gloria wonder just what role her sister had played in encouraging Ana's overindulgence and precipitating her weight gain. Was it done out of jealousy for the attention that Ana received from boys and that Maria did not? 

Meanwhile, Ana had finished the hotcakes on her plate and helped herself to more from the dish that Maria had deposited next to her. 

_Continued in post 9 of tis thread)_


----------



## Markt

so far so good!


----------



## dan422

Gloria slid into the chair next to Ana's. "_Buen provecho_," she said to Ana. "You seem to have woken up with a good appetite." She was keeping an eye on Maria, trying to figure out what her game was.

"More than you think," chirped Maria. "Our Anita already finished the leftover cake from last night."

"_Que?" _If Gloria remembered correctly, there were four slices of cake left. Ana was a fast eater, but there's no way she could have finished all that cake and be starting into her second plate of hotcakes in the fifteen minutes since she left the shower. 

"Ay, Maria! Don't make me feel bad," she pleaded. "I woke up early and I was so hungry. I think I dreamed of that cake last night and came to the kitchen and had some before taking my shower. It was so good." 

Now Gloria understood why Ana had blushed this morning when she asked her if she was hungry. She had already raided the refrigerator and now was into her second plate of hotcakes. Gloria remembered her own hunger and reached for the dish Gloria had left onthe table. "Can I have some of those?"

"_Por favor_, take some before I finish them all," she smiled. Maria placed a bowl of _nata_, the cream lifted from the top of the fresh milk they sometimes bought from the old lady that passed in the mornings, along with several fresh bread rolls on the table. "_Aqui tienes nata fresca_," she said. "I bet you can't get that in _Estados Unidos_." Gloria shot her a glance. Why was she tempting her with all of this food? Couldn't she see that Ana had a serious weight problem? She noticed that as Ana leaned forward for another bite, her stomach pressed against the edge of the table and her hips bulged beyond the limits of her chair's seat.

Ana and Gloria split the remaining hotcakes, then Ana turned her attention to the bread rolls, spreading a spoonfull of creamy nata on them before each bite. "And where's Danny," asked Gloria? "Oh, he went out for a run. He runs every morning," Ana replied. She had a bit of the nata on her chin. "I think I'm going to have to run with him if I keep eating like this." 

Maria said, "But you're only here for two weeks, so you should take advantage to eat all the things that you can't have there." 

Ana nodded, "_Si, es cierto_... you're right," and reached for another roll. 

* * *
Danny came back from his run and sat down to have his breakfast. Ana and Maria were still at the kitchen table and Ana was still picking at candied fruits and other sweets that Maria had placed before her. Danny looked to be the same size as when he and Ana got married. He was about 20 centimeters taller than Ana but she surely outweighed him by a wide margin at this point.

"What are your plans for today?" Maria asked.

"I think we'll take a walk around the town, visit some people. I'd like to see Yanely," Ana answered. "When does Miguel get home from work?" Miguel was thier only brother and lived about a kilometer away toward the west side of town.

"He usually gets home about 6:00. I know he's looking forward to seeing you again." Miguel was the next-youngest of the siblings, just two years older than Ana. They had always had a close and ebullient relationship.

"_Bueno_, I should go get dressed." Ana had been sitting at the table for about an hour and a half, eating most of that time. Maria had placed an assortment of foods in front of her and coaxed her along, "You have to try this. I bought it at the Romeros' store yesterday." Ana had greedily gobbled up everything that Maria presented to her.

Ana gulped down her last glass of fresh milk and placed it back on the table. her Maria eyeballed Ana as she pushed her chair back from the table, put her right hand on the table and leaned forward to get some leverage to help lift herself from her seat. "Gracias for the breakfast," she told Maria. Ana groaned slightly and stretched to her full height of 160 centimeters. Throwing her shoulders back empahsized her distended belly and protruding butt. "_Estaba delicioso."_
_To be continued_


----------



## dan422

About a half hour later, Ana and Danny made their way to the front door where Maria was waiting for them with a basket hanging over her arm. "Where do you want to go first?" Maria asked. 

"I think to see Yanely," answered Ana, "Does she still work at the bank?" 

Yanely was Ana's best friend from school. 

"Yes. She's now an assistant manager."

They stepped out onto the sidewalk and into the warm sunshine. Ana was wearing a cotton sundress. Elastic stiching cinched the dress in just under her breasts and accentuated their fullness. From there the dress hung loose, though Ana's heft and roundness were clearly evident underneath. The hem of the dress ended at mid-thigh and draped a bit higher in the front than the back as the yellow flowered material had to extend over the swell of her belly. 

Her knees were dimpled and slightly indented within the flesh that surrounded them. She wore white slip-on sandles with a slight heel that enhanced the curve of her calves and shifted her center of gravity forward.

Ana and Danny walked hand in hand down the sidewalk. With Ana's width, there was no way Maria could walk beside them so she followed behind, examining Ana's rolling backside. Ana waddled a bit as she swung one thick thigh around the other, and her calves wobbled with each step. 

"_Disgusting," _thought Maria, as she smiled.

As they approached the end of the street, an old woman came out of the shop on the corner, broom in hand and began to sweep. She looked up at the trio as they approached and greeted them.

_"Senorita Maria, Senorita Ana! Buenos dias!" _She placed her free hand to her cheek. "Senorita Ana, how long has it been since I've seen you. Do you remember me?" 

"_Claro que si._ Of course I remember you, Dona Luisa," Ana replied. "How many years did I spend stopping in your store everyday on the way to school?"

Senora Luisa had been running the small bodega as long as Ana remembered. She used to stop and buy chocolates or other sweets there on the way to and from school or be sent down by her mother to pick up articles that she had forgotten to buy at the market. Luisa's husband had died many years ago, probably of alcoholism. Despite this fate, Senora Luisa was always cheery and kind, often sneaking an extra candy into Ana's hand before she left the store.

"I don't think I've seen you since you left for Guadalajara. But I heard you got married," she exclaimed. "Is this your husband? _Que guapo!" _

Ana introduced Danny and explained that they had been married for almost 6 years and were living in the US now.

Turning back to Ana, Senora Luisa clasped her hands together and looked her up and down. "_Hija,_ are you pregnant?" 

Assuming she knew the answer she added, _"Que bueno!"_ 

Ana hesitated for a moment, looking down involuntarily at her midsection, swollen by her enormous breakfast. Her mouth opened but all that came out was a long "Ahhh," as she thought of what to say. 

Danny smiled, and squeezed Ana's hand. Maria stifled a laugh and thought she was going to pee her pants.

"No, _senora_. Not yet." Ana paused again, "But I think I've gained some weight since you last saw me." 

Maria thought to herself, _"The way you say it, gordita, you'd think you'd gained just a few kilos."_

"Oh! _Disculpe_. Excuse me," Luisa exclaimed. "I thought... Well, you look very happy. You have the _'curve of happiness'_," referring to Ana's round tummy and placing her hand to it. "You are very happy, I can see." 

She clearly didn't mean anything hurtful and was happy to see Ana married and well. Turning to Maria, she noted, "Senorita Maria, you don't change. When are you going to find your man?"

Maria could feel her face get hot and her gut tighten. Her eyes narrowed and she simply said, _"No se."_ 
 
Senora Luisa, feeling the daggers shooting from Maria's eyes, dropped her smile and said, "Maybe your standards are too high."

Ana exchanged a few more pleasantries with the old lady, while Maria fumed. As they said goodbye and began to move along, Senora Luisa remebered something. "_Espera_, wait a minute." 

She ducked in to her store and re-emerged a moment later and placed a cellophane packet in Ana's hand. Ana recognized it immediately. It was a packet with two Gansitos, the chocolate covered cake and jelly rolls that were her favorite after-school snack. 

_"Te acuerdas?" _asked Senora Luisa. 

"Of course I remember! _Mis favoritos. Gracias."_

Ana and Danny said their goodbyes. Maria nodded and delivered a formal, "_Buenos dias senora_." 

As they turned the corner on to the main street, Ana was looking at the bag of Gansitos in her hand. Danny asked suggestively, "Are you going to eat those?" 

"I think so. It's been such a long time since I've had these. Do you want one?" She turned to Danny then to Maria. 

Maria waved her hand, no. Danny answered, "No you eat them. She gave them to you and they're your favorites. Enjoy." 

Ana looked up thankfully at Danny and smiled. "OK," and she peeled open the colorful cellophane wrapper. She took a big bite of the first one. "Mmmh. That brings back memories." 

She polished off the first Gansito and began putting her fingers into the pouch to extract the second one. Ana retracted her hand and asked the others, "Do I really look pregnant?" 

"No, of course not," answered Danny. 

"She hasn't seen you in a long time." Maria added quickly, "Her eyesight is not so good. You should see the thickness of the glasses she usually wears these days." She knew full well that Senora Luisa didn't wear glasses. Ana smiled and turned her attention back to the second Gansito, popping it into her mouth. 

Maria glanced sideways at Ana's silhouette and thought_,"With that dress and the panza you've got, you really do look pregnant."_

_To be continued_


----------



## dan422

A couple of blocks later, they reached the town's main square. Ana was taking in all the familiar sights as they made their way toward the bank. The facade had been remodeled and looked more modern than the surrounding buildings. The three passed through the glass doors emblazoned with the bank's logo and on into the lobby. Behind the counter, an attractive young woman in light blue blouse and tight grey skirt stood talking to one of the tellers. 

Maria waved to the young woman and called, "_Hola Yanely_."

Yanelly looked up and waved. She handed a file to the teller and made her way around the counter. 

"_Buenos dias Maria_," she said with certain formality as she approached, "How can I help you today?" She glanced the other two then did a double take and her eyes opened wider. 

She looked her former schoolmate up and down. "Anita? Is that you?"

Ana stepped forward and hugged her. _"Yanelly, como estas?" _

After hugging each other, Yanelly stepped back and again inspected her enlarged girlfriend. 

"Anita," she exclaimed, "I almost didn't recognize you. What are you doing here? When did you arrive?" 

"We arrived last night," Ana said exitedly, "It's so good to see you again."

The friends contnued to chat for a few minutes. Yanelly was doing well. She had recently been promoted, was married and had a little boy named Ricardo. Like Ana, she had been on the chubby side in school, but she looked like she had lost weight since then. One of the tellers came over and was trying to catch Yanelly's eye. 

"Excuse me," Yanelly said, "I'm going to have to get back to work." 

"_Claro_, of course," Ana replied. "Can you join us for lunch? How about going to 'La Carreta?'" 

La Carreta was the restaurant they often frequented when they were younger. "Of course. That sounds fine.. I'll meet you there at noon."

Yanelly walked with the teller back toward her desk. 

"Who was that?" asked the teller. 

"Do you remember Ana Sanchez?" 

The teller's eyebrows arched in surprise. "Ana Sanchez? Caramba, she really got fat!"

* * *

While they waited for noon to roll around, Ana, Danny and Maria walked around the square. As they were killing time, Maria bought them each an ice cream from a vendor selling _helados _from his cart and they sat on a bench to enjoy them. Ana finished hers first and took several licks from Danny's as they talked and watched people pass and children play in the square.

It was almost noon and Maria suggested that they make their way to the restaurant. As they approached, Ana asked if the Jimenezes still owned the restaurant. 

"_Si_, they are still running it. You'll see, nothing has changed." answered Maria. Ana had many good memories of meals there with friends and family. Ana's mouth watered at the thought of the enchiladas suizas, covered in melted cheese, and pimiento rellenos. Sometimes after school, She and Yanely would stop by and order _papas a la francesa _and milk shakes. Most of all, she remembered the desserts that Senora Jimenez prepared and displayed under glass covers on the counter as you entered.

They entered La Carreta. Truly, nothing had changed. The painted wooden chairs and round tables looked to be the same. There were the desserts, some dripping in chocolate, others drizzled with fruit sauces or sprinkled with powdered sugar. And there was Senora Jimenez, her apron strings knotted above her ample belly. "_Buenas tardes_, please come in and sit." 

Maria greeted her. "Senora Jimenez, do you remember my sister Ana? And this is her husband, Danny." 

"Oh, of course!" she replied. "You were one of our best customers. We haven't seen you in such a long time. Where are you living now?"

After exchanging a few pleasantries, Senora Jimenez sat the three down at a table near the window. Ana's chair creaked loudly as she sat, clammoring against the weight it was asked to support. After a moment, Senora Jimenez reappeared from the kitchen and placed a basket of bread and plate of butter on the table. 

"Do you know what you want to order?" she asked. 

"We're waiting for someone to join us. We'll wait for her to arrive," answered Maria, "but why don't we start with three glasses of _horchata_?" 

Maria knew that Ana loved the sweetened drink made with rice and milk.

While they waited, Ana started on the thickly sliced bread, spreading a thick layer of butter on the first piece. By the time Yanely arrived twenty minutes late, Ana had polished off three slices of bread and most of her horchata. 

"I'm so sorry for being late," Yanely appologized as she sat, "the bank manager called me to his office to discuss something." 

Ana replied, "_No te preocupes_. We've been enjoying ourselves. This place brings back so many memories."

They ordered their meals from Senora Jimenez. Ana asked for the enchiladas suizas she had been longing for. Danny ordered a ham and cheese sandwich with onions and jalapenos while Yanely ordered a salad. Maria ordered enchiladas with mole sauce, another of Ana's favorites and also suggested some _queso frito _as an appetizer.

Within a few minutes, Senora Jimenez's daughter, Juana, brought the queso frito, a dish of melted cheese with chunks of chorizo embedded, a stack of corn tortillas, three Bohemia beers and a diet Coke to the table. Juana had been in school with Ana and Yanely, though two years behind them. Back then she was tall and slim, and sometimes referred to jokingly as "la flaca Jimenez," a reference to the Tex-Mex band leader Flaco Jimenez. Clearly, working in the family restaurant had its consequences on her figure as she had grown quite plump and seemed to be following in her mother's footsteps toward obesity. 

"_Hola Ana_," she smiled as she placed the plates and bottles on the table, "Do you remember me? It's Juana." 

"Of course I do. How have you been?" Ana asked. 

"_Bien, bien_," she replied, then added with a chuckle and putting her hads on her ample hips, "_Bien gorda _-- nice and fat, as you can see. But that's what happens when you work in a restaurant all day." 

"I know," said Ana, "Look at me. I've put on weight too," and placed her palm against her protruding belly. Ana, however, was much heavier and rounder than the waitress. 

Juana smiled, "It's the good life we lead. Our conscience doesn't bother us so we eat well and sleep well."

Juana left them and Ana and Danny began scooping the melted cheese and chorizo bits into tortillas and biting in to the gooey, greasy concoction. They talked about the people they knew and what had happened to them since they graduated from the preparatoria. Ana had finished her second tortilla and cheese and asked Yanely and Maria if they were going to have any. Maria simply answered, "_No gracias. No me gusta_." 

Yanely smiled and shook her head, "I can't. I'm on a diet." 

"On a diet?" Ana asked, "You are skinnier than when we were in high school. Why do you need to be on a diet?" 

Still astonished by the change in her friend's size, Yanelly was uncomfortable with this subject but answered, "_Gracias Anita_. If I don't stick to this diet I know that I'll go back to the way I was before." 

Ana spooned some cheese into her third tortilla. "I wish I had your will power. My metabolism has slowed down so much, it seems like all I have to do is look at food and I gain weight." 

Juana returned with the main courses. In addition to what they had ordered, she also brought a dish with four stuffed pimento peppers. Turning to Ana, she announced, "My mother remembered how much you liked these. They're on the house." 

The taste of the food was wonderful and brought back all sorts of memories to Ana. Maria spooned a good protion of her enchiladas con mole onto Ana's plate. "Here, you have to try these."

They talked and ate until 1:15, at which point Yanelly announced that she really needed to get back to work. Danny refused to let her pay for her salad and they hugged and said goodbye. Since neither Maria nor Yanelly had tried the stuffed peppers, Danny and Ana finished the last two. Juana reappeared and asked, "Can I get you something for dessert?" 

Ana had been looking forward to this part of the meal since they decided to have lunch at La Carreta. 

"_Si, por favor_," she answered a little too quickly, "can I have some of your mother's wonderful pay de queso?" 

The so-called "Mexican cheesecake" was Ana's favorite. Maria and Danny ordered coffee. 

Juana brought the coffees and Ana's pay de queso, a huge slab that practically covered the dish it came on. Ana's eyes widened as Juana placed it before her. 

"_Muchas gracias_," she exclaimed and quickly began to scoop large mouthfuls of the creamy desert. Despite the size of the cake and the large amount of food that Ana had already ingested, it did not take long for her to finish it. 

With her eyes closed, she sucked the last of the cream cheese off her fork. "Mmmh, _delicioso_."

Danny paid the bill and Ana thanked Senora Jimenez and her daughter for a wonderful meal. "Will you come back and see us again?" Senora Jimenez asked. 

"Of course!" Ana smiled, her cheeks flushed, "I could eat here every day."

As Ana got up to leave, her chair groaned its relief. Ana felt full and heavy -- she had really overdone it. As they walked home, Ana slowed the pace, her stomach so full that it seemed to press up against her lungs. She took short breaths and was quiet. As they arrived home, she was feeling sleepy. 

"I'm going to take a nap," she announced. Danny said he was going to go for a walk and pick up a bottle of tequilla to bring to Miguel's house later.

Ana went up the stairs to the guest room on the third floor, breathing heavily by the time she got to the top. Maria observed her with interest. Ana let herself drop on the bed, kicked off her shooes and lay flat on her back. A couple of minutes later, Ana heard a knock on the door sounded and Maria pushed it open. She carried a tray in front of her. "I brought you some warm milk to help you sleep." 

She also placed a plate of cookies on the nightstand. 

"Gracias, Maria," Ana murmured. She rolled over on her side and leaned on a elbow while she drank. Maria had added cane sugar and cinnamon to the creamy, warm milk. As she left the room and closed the door behind her she thought,_ "You'll eat anything I put in front of you." _


----------



## dan422

At about 4:00, Ana awoke, feeling much better. Her cotton dress was wrinkled from having slept in it so she decided to change. She opened the dresser where she had placed her clothes and chose the long, grey dress. It was made of a pearly, lycra blend, was cut in a low "V" in the front that showed off her cleavage and was rather form-fitting -- probably too form fitting for a woman of her size, she thought, but Danny loved the way she looked in it so she slipped it on. 

The dress hugged her curves, but was stretchy and comfortable. It had been a few months since Ana had worn the dress, but she didn't bother to look in the mirror or she would have noticed that it was tighter than before. When she last wore it, it was January and they were celebrating Danny's birthday by going to their favorite Italian restaurant. 

At that time, the dress was tight around her breasts, but merely carressed her curves. As she walked and the dress swished about, her voluminous figure could be clearly detected below the silvery material. But now, six months of ongoing overindulgence later, the fabric stretched over her belly and outlined the indentation of her navel. Rolls of fat on her back under her bra strap were also visible through the clingy fabric. Below her waist, one could see the notch where her panties sink into her overstuffed hips. The curve of her thighs bulged from the material that hung down to about mid-calf.

She made her way downstairs carrying the empty plate and glass. Ungirdled by pants, her belly swayed and jiggled loosely. As she walked in to the kitchen, she found Maria, Danny, Gloria and her aunt Rosa sitting at the kitchen table. Rosa was her father's youngest sister and lived a few blocks away. She had heard that Ana had arrived and dropped by to welcome her. The cake she brought sat on the table and the four of them had partially eaten slices in front ot them. They turned toward Ana as she walked in to the kitchen 

"Anita!" Rosa exclaimed, getting to her feet. "Que gusto de verte. It's so nice to have you back." 

Rosa was in her mid-40s, much younger than Ana's father, who had passed away several years ago, and was almost like a big sister to Ana and her siblings. She was a large woman, taller than average and quite stout. Her husband and three kids were equally well fed and it was easy to understand why -- whenever you stopped by her home,she always seemed to be cooking or baking something and would always insist on serving you something to eat, no matter the time of day. 

After hugging Ana, Rosa held her at arms length and looked her over. "Look at you! You look wonderful." 

Even at arms length there was not much room between the two women, their protruding abdomens filling much of the space between them. Rosa smiled approvingly and added, "I can see you've been eating well since the wedding. It seems like Danny is taking good care of you." 

They all sat back down around the table and Maria served Ana a large slice of Rosa's chocolate cake. Ana protested briefly but Rosa insisted. "_Andale, Anita_. I made it for you." 

Ana had digested her heavy lunch during her two hour _siesta _and was no longer feeling full so she quickly acquiesced. 

"_Me voy a poner como pelota_. I'm going to turn into a big, round ball if I keep eating like this," she joked as she reached for the plate that Maria handed her.

The four sat and chatted... After they had finished their cake, Rosa reached for the knife and said, "Let's have another piece. Ana, can I serve you?" 

Ana wanted another slice, but answered, "I will only if everone else does." 

The group agreed, including Maria. As Gloria ate her second slice, she savored the chocolate cake and cloyingly sweet icing. "This is the life," she thought, "Maybe Ana knows something we don't." 

Maria was 35 years old and realized she was probably past the age that she would ever get married. 

"Why am I suffering watching my weight at this point?" she thought.

They sat and talked and ate for about an hour. Maria brought out a bottle of rompope, and served the eggnog-like drink to all. Rosa had convinced Ana and Gloria to join her in a third slice of cake and, as she finished, Rosa announced that she needed to get home and get dinner started. Gloria suggested that Ana and Danny head over to their brother Miguel's home. They'd be a little early, but they could spend some time with his wife Elvira and their kids while they waited for him to get home.

Gloria backed her Yellow Volkswagen Beetle out of the garage entrance and onto the street. Although there were still a fair number of the original beetles on the roads in Mexico, this was the modern version. As Gloria closed the large iron doors of the garage entrance, she said to Danny, "You're tall. Why don't you sit in front?" 

Ana opened the pasenger door and folded the front seat forward. Maria stood on the sidewalk, enjoying the spectacle of Ana squeezing in to the diminutive back seat, her ample backside bumping against the door frame, then the passenger seat, as she wedged herself into the car.

After a short drive, the yellow Beetle arrived at Miguel's home. Gloria pulled over by the sidewalk in front of #22 and honked the horn before killing the ingition. After stepping out, Danny turned and took Ana's hands, helping to hoist her from the back seat. The metal gate of the home clanged opened and Elvira appeared, holding her 2 year old son Miguelito on her hip with one arm. She and Miguel had gotten married after Ana had left town, but they had been dating since high school so she and Ana knew each other well. 

"_Que tal, Anita__?_" she exclaimed, "How wonderful to see you again." 

She presented Miguelito to Ana and Danny and put him down to toddle on his own as they headed into the home. 

"Miguel should be home soon," Elvira told the others as she led them into the living room. The stereo was on and there were a couple of plates full of snacks on the coffee table. Ana and Danny sat on the sofa and Elvira held out a bowl with guacamole and tortilla chips
toward them. 

"_Gracias_. All we've done is eat since we've arrived," giggled Ana as she loaded some guacamole on to some chips. 

They finished the snacks as they were talking when the sound of the front door opening reached them. A moment later, Miguel walked in with a big smile on his face. 

"Anita!" he exclaimed. She heaved herself off the sofa and loped toward him. Miguel caught her in his arms and hugged her. 

"I'm so happy to see you," he said. 

"Me too," Ana answered. Miguel was the next youngest of the five siblings, just two year older than Ana, and they had always been particulalry close. 

"Now let me see you. You've put on a lot of weight, I see," he declared and jiggled her belly with his hand. "Let's see if I can still lift you." 

Miguel grabbed her around the middle and lifted Ana as he had done som many times when they were young. She helped by getting on her toes and after a moment Miguel arched his back and managed to lift Ana a few centimeters off the tile floor. He was strong, but small and lean, probably weighing no more than 70 kilos soaking wet. Letting her drop back to the ground, he feigned exhaustion. "Uff! You're too heavy for me now! How much do you weigh? 100 kilos?" 

Ana blushed and answered, "No se," not wanting to admit that she weighed more than that. Then she added, "On the other hand, I see that you haven't changed. One of these days I'm sure you'll start to grow!" 

Miguel got the last jab in, "Maybe you can give me a few of your extra kilos?" 

They both laughed.

Miguel then left Ana's side and walked over to Danny. "_Que tal_,_ Danny? Como estas_?" They shook hands and embraced each other. Continuing to jest, Miguel asked Danny, "What are you feeding her?" 

After catching up in the living room for a few minutes, Elvira declared that it was time to move to the dining room for the dinner that she had prepared. The meal began with a sopa de tortilla and was followed by mole poblano with chicken, rice and carrots. Knowing how much Ana liked them, Elvira had also prepared corundas, the cornmeal patties cooked in corn husks, and loaded Ana's plate with them. All of this was washed down with several bottles of Dos Equis beer. For a moment, Ana thought about calculating the number of calories she had consumed today, but dismissed it just as quickly. "This is something special. I'll start a diet when I get back home," and popped another corunda in her mouth.

It's a good thing that Ana had foregone counting calories because Elvira had prepared flan for dessert, another of Ana's favorites. Ana finished hers before anyone else and Elvira went to the kitchen to bring her a second one. Ana protested, "_Ay, no_, Elvira. I've eaten too much already." 

Elvira insisted, "Nonsense. You have to enjoy the foods you like while you're here." 

Miguel winked and added playfully, "_Andale_, eat it. Are you afraid of getting fat?" 

Ana conceded and had the second flan.

After a couple of glasses of brandy after dinner, Miguel asked Danny if he wanted a smoke. Danny wasn't a regular smoker, but did light up on occasion and this seemed like a good one. The two men got up and headed for the small, enclosed garden at the front of the house. Over a couple of cigarettes, they got caught up on what had been happened over the past five years. Danny explained that he was now working for an insurance company and had to travel frequently to visit clients in places like Atlanta, Chicago and Dallas. Ana was a bilingual kindergarten teacher for Hispanic kids learning English. They talked about the Miami Dolphins and whether they had any chance of being good this year.

Miguel handed the pack of cigarettes to Danny but he waved his hand, "_No gracias_. That's enough for me." 

Miguel lit his third cigarette, paused for a moment, then asked, "And everything is good between you and Ana?" 

Danny nodded and replied that they were very happy. Miguel followed up with another question, "Can I ask if it bothers you that Ana was put on so much weight?" 

Danny chuckled and shook his head. "No, no. She was pretty plump when I met her, you know, like 80 kilos," he answered. "She's the one who decided to lose 15 kilos before the wedding without saying anything to me about it. After the wedding, she got frustrated because she started putting the weight back on, so I told her that I liked her better the way she was before and not to starve herself." 

Smiling at Miguel, he added, "You know how much she likes to eat." Miguel answered, "_Como no_. She's always had a good appetite." Danny continued, "So she eats whatever she wants. She doesn't get much exercise at her job either so she's gained weight pretty quickly. At first I think it bothered her a little, but she can see it doesn't bother me and she really doesn't have... how do you say 'willpower?'" 

Danny searched momentarily for the word. "_La Voluntad_. She doesn't have _la voluntad_ to stop overeating."

"And how much does she weigh now?" Miguel asked. 

"I'm not sure," Danny shrigged. "She's gained a lot since Christmas, so I guess around 250 or 260 pounds." 

Danny did the math in his head, "That would be about 115 kilos, I think." 

Miguel waved his hand up and down in a comical gesture of surprise, "_Ay, caray! Es muchisimo_. Well, as long as you're happy and she's happy."

Danny cautioned, "In reality, I hope she doesn't gain too much more. I like her the way she is now -- maybe even a little thinner. But if she keeps gaining at the rate she has been, I'm going to have to begin rolling her to work!" 

They both laughed and headed back in to the house. 

_To be continued_


----------



## dan422

Meanwhile, back at the sisters' home, Maria was beginning to put together the pieces of her plan. She was sure that she could continue to tempt Ana with food and cajole her into eating to excess. She knew that friends and family members would contribute unknowingly to help finish the job she had started 12 years ago. Everywhere Ana went, she would be offered meals, sweets, snacks and alcohol, and from what Maria had observed, Ana would gluttonously accept it all. 

But there was a problem. Ana and Danny were only going to be here for 9 days, or really more like 8 with the travel time to and from Mexico City. At best, Maria could hope to see her fatten up 3, maybe 4 kilos -- not enough. At her current size, a four kilo gain would hardly be noticeable. Maria needed to convince Ana to stay longer, preferably without Danny around. And, if she was successful in convincing Ana to stay all summer, she would need to create the illusion that Ana was not gaining weight so that she would continue to gorge herself. 

Maria smiled at the thought of the challenge that lay ahead.

The next few days were largely as Maria anticipated. In the morning, she prepared a huge breakfast, serving Ana's favorite foods and presenting them one after the other to tempt her to eat more and more as they sat in the kitchen and talked. She put extra oil, butter, sugar, cream and mayonnaise in everything she prepared and added more to Ana's plate whenever she could. She encouraged Ana to relax, to take a _siesta _after lunch and hailed taxis for anything but the shortest walks. 

She invited Ana and Danny to different restaurants daily, choosing the ones that she knew served the largest portions of calorie-laden meals. Visits to friends and family members always involved their offering food during the visit, and Maria encouraged this by calling in advance. "We'll be by tomorrow around 3:00. Ana's looking forward to seeing you. She told me last night that she remembers the wonderful chocolate cake with pistachios you make." 

She sent Ana to help Lupe in the bakery, knowing that she would not be able to resist trying something from each of the trays and nibbling the damaged items they could not sell, just like they did when they were young. 

Maria also noticed that Gloria seemed to be eating more than usual. She had always been careful about maintaining her weight, often skipping a meal if she had eaten more than the usual the day before. Because of this, she probably weighed within 5 kilos of what she weighed when she was 18. Now she seemed unconcerned, and ate heartily. She did not -- probably could not -- consume as much as Ana did, but she sat with Ana at meals, ate what she did and helped herself to seconds and sometimes thirds. Maria didn't worry about it and figured it only helped to enhearten Ana to eat more.

On Wednesday, Maria launched phase one of her plan over breakfast. 

"Are you still planning on leaving on Sunday? It's such a short time that you're with us after all these years. I wish you could stay longer. _No es cierto, Gloria_? We miss our little sister so much," she implored.

Gloria nodded in agreement, her own mouth full at the time. 

"Well, Danny has to be back at work next week," Ana answered, pausing between mouthfuls. 

"I know," Maria paused, then retorted, "But you don't have to be back at school until September, _no_? Danny, you wouldn't mind if Ana stayed a little longer? It would probably help her with her job to have a chance to practice her Spanish with adults instead of _niños_." 

Danny answered, "Well, I suppose it would be OK. I have to do a lot of traveling next month anyway, but it depends on what Ana wants." 

Maria fired the second shot. "Do you know the American lady who runs the hotel at the hot water springs outside of town?" 

It was a small, boutique hotel of individual cabanas sprinkled around a natural hot mineral spring, frequented by sophisticated European travelers and wealthy Mexicans from the capital. The owner, Barbara Kennedy, had written two cookbooks on traditional Mexican cooking that had been favorably reviewed in _The New York Times_. "She is offering cooking classes at her hotel this summer. I would love to take those classes with you. I bet you would really enjoy learning to cook meals like the ones they serve in her restaurant." 

Ana perked up. "_Oh, maravilloso_! I've always wanted to learn how to cook really well." 

Maria knew that this had long been a dream of Ana's. She loved good food and going to restaurants, but had never really learned to cook because that had been Maria's territory and she had gone off to the _Universidad _when she was 18, then gotten married to Danny after graduation.

Like a matador finishing his performance, Maria applied the final strike. Lowering her voice, she added, "It would also be wonderful if you could spend some time helping Lupe in the bakery. You know she has some arthritis and it's gotten worse. You could help her and it would take her mind off her pain to have you around."

Ana was having a wonderful time being home and seeing her friends and family and was already lamenting that she only had 4 more days left before heading home. She turned to Danny and asked what he thought of the idea. Danny could tell that she wanted him to say it was OK. "If it's something that you really want to do, of course it's fine with me. I'll miss you but I know I'm going to be traveling half the summer." 

He added, "We can take a few days vacation and head to Charleston just the two of us when you get back." 

Ana's excitement was obvious. "That's a deal!" 

She leaned over and kissed him on the mouth. "_Gracias_! Thank you!"

Maria smiled. "_Si, muchas gracias, Danny_." 

Turning to Ana, she gushed, "We're going to have a wonderful summer together!”


----------



## dan422

Saturday night arrived. Maria invited Danny, Ana and her sisters and brother to dinner at "La Carreta" for the last meal before Danny would have to leave. In the days prior, Maria had done what she could to keep Danny occupied -- arranging for him to spend one afternoon with Miguel at a cantina, another with Gloria visiting some local Aztec ruins -- and have Ana to herself. During those times alone, she redoubled her efforts to tempt and gorge Ana. Without Danny present, Ana seemed happy to go along with this, never protesting against another serving, another snack. When Danny returned and asked what they had been up to, she might reply, "We went shopping." 

The truth was that Ana and Maria had window shopped a few minutes on their way to "La Carreta" where they sat for two hours enjoying ice cream, chocolates and cake.

This evening, as she had the rest of the week, Ana ate prodigiously. The feast was punctuated by her finishing her dessert and most of Maria's. After a little more than a week of unremitting consumption, even Danny and Maria felt their waistbands tightening. Ana, if anything, felt her clothes were looser. Intellectually, she knew she had been eating far more than usual, but it didn't seem to be having an effect on her figure, so she contentedly continued to ingest every treat placed before her.

Or so she thought. In addition to handling the household's cooking duties, Maria also did the laundry and was a talented seamstress. At night, Maria had been strategically unsewing and re-stiching the seams of Ana' clothing, expanding the waistlines, seats and thighs of her pants. She moved buttons to gain another centimeter or two. After washing her tops, underwear and skirts, she stretched them using brown cardboard cutouts, towels, the backs of chairs and a slightly deflated exercise ball Gloria had purchased a couple of years ago, and let them dry distended. In this way, she was able to enlarge Ana's clothing before folding and returning it to her. 

The next morning, Danny closed his suitcase and turned to embrace Ana. She was in her bathrobe. They kissed for a long time. Danny ran his hands up and down her fleshy back and settled them on her billowy hips. 

Their lips finally detached. 

"I'm going to miss you so much," Ana whispered. 

"I'll miss you more, love," Danny replied. "But it will be so great when we're back together again. Until then, you take advantage and have a wonderful time."

He turned to pick up his suitcase, then added, "And be careful not to eat _too _much."

She smiled coyly. "Hmm. I thought you said you liked me with some extra weight?" 

"I do. I like you just the way you are now, sexy." He patted her fanny. "But you've been eating more than usual since we arrived."

Looking cute and pretending to pout, she assured him, "OK, OK. If I notice that I'm putting on weight, I'll go on a diet."

"Beautiful. That's my girl." 

The two embraced again and headed downstairs to call a taxi to take Danny to the Mexico City airport.

(Continued in post 18 of this thread)


----------



## Mr Onion

This is great stuff, I'm really enjoying what you've got so far! Looking forward to more of Ana in the future!


----------



## curvluver

Great story so far! You've described things very well, and I await the next bit with anticipation...


----------



## GordoNegro

Muy bien! Fabuloso!
Estoy esperando para partido dos. :happy:


----------



## dan422

Back at home, when Danny was traveling, Ana would eat mindlessly. Was it because she missed him or because she could succomb to her desires, to the satisfaction that came from feeling completely sated, without contemplating that Danny might not find her swelling girth attractive? 

Of course, Danny had encouraged her to give into temptation after their wedding, when she struggled to maintain her weight at the 145 pounds she had achieved through a year's denial and sweat. She gained back 20 pounds -- half of what she had shed -- in a matter of months. Ana was both the happiest she had ever been and apprehensive as the numbers on the digital scale kept climbing. Her trepidation made her moody and only consume more. After the holidays and their trip back to visit her family, she stepped hesitantly on the scale and looked down past her bulging tummy. 173! Married only 8 months and she had gained 28 pounds! 

"I'm getting fat again. You're not going to love me anymore," she cried in Danny's arms.

Danny embraced and kissed her and told her nothing could be farther from the truth. He told her had fallen in love with her when she was plump and he would love her if she gained a hundred pounds more. He told her he preferred the rounder Ana and wanted her to be happy. He demonstrated this by taking her out to their favorite restaurant, ordering appetizers, her favorite meal (lasagna) and what had to be a thousand-calorie ice cream sundae. 

So Ana relaxed and acquiesced to her gluttonous tendencies. But, it was when Danny was away that her usual overindulgence turned into what could best be described as piggish excess. She would return home from work with a bag of takeout food in hand and plop herself onto the sofa to watch TV. As soon as the takeout was consumed, she changed into her pajamas or sweats and raided the cupboards and refrigerator for anything edible that struck her fancy and brought it back on a tray -- cupcakes, Rocky Road ice cream, Oreos washed down with chocolate milk, bananas smeared with peanut butter. She laid back on the sofa and ate until she was achingly full. Feeling a warm glow spread over her, she would doze off with the TV on. A couple of hours later, she would usually wake up, finish whatever snacks might be left on the tray, and stumble to bed to sleep off the evening's binge. 

At first, when Danny would return home after a few days, Ana would fret that he would notice the effect of her overeating. She would wear a loose top and suck in her belly when she picked him up at the airport. Though Ana felt like a fat cow, the change in her size was only slight from month to month and Danny never said a word. By the time their second anniversary had come and gone, Ana's anxiety had diminished and she became complacent. 

A visit to her doctor revealed that she had topped 200 pounds and he gave her a stern warning on the dangers of obesity. Over the next two weeks, she tried to curb her eating, but Danny had to go to Dallas and, left alone, Ana binged on pizza, ice cream and cheesecake and the diet was forgotten. Over five years, this routine had quite an accumulative impact on Ana's weight and waistline. But Danny never said a word about it.

With Danny now out of the picture, Maria was able to redouble her efforts to overfeed Ana. The breakfasts became longer and she would add a little more food to Ana's plate day by day. If they weren't eating out or in someone else's home, Maria made the most calorie-laden meals she could think of, adding as much butter, oil and sugar as she dared. She had purchased a jar of MSG and sprinkled it into the meals as she prepared them. In the evening, she provided a steady supply of food and desserts to Ana until she went to bed. All of this was washed down with large glasses of whole milk, fruit-flavored sodas or beer. 

To tempt her between meals, Maria kept plates of sweets on the dining room table, in the living room where the TV was and on the table by Ana's bed. Ana seemed oblivious to all this and to the amount she was consuming. With Danny absent, she slipped easily and carelessly in to her propensity to eat to excess. She went to bed each night glutted with food, slept like a log, and woke up hungry the next day.

After breakfast, she would head down to the bakery to give Lupe a hand at the bakery. Lupe was the plumpest of Ana's three sisters, her belly and hips thickened by years of being the principal operator of the bakery. Given the temptation she faced daily, it was remarkable that she had managed to keep her weight under 90 kilos. 

Over the 8 years since the sisters' parents had passed away and Lupe took over the running of the family bakery, her weight had increased significantly, but not steadily. She would swell up over a period of months, then diet when she realized how much weight she had packed on -- or when Maria would maliciously point it out. Lupe would refrain from snacking at the shop, eat mostly fruit and salad and lose a few kilos, but never as much as she had gained, and little by little, kept increasing in girth. Having reached a new high in weight of 88 kilos after the _Dia de los Reyes _celebration in January, she had managed to more or less stick to a diet and reduced to a relatively svelte 81 kilos. At only 61 centimeters in height, she was still quite plump at this weight.

With Ana back home and helping Lupe in the store, the two of them had been partaking copiously in the bakery's rich assortment of products. Ana particularly liked to scoop spoonfuls of batter and frosting into her mouth as they prepared the cakes and cookies.

"Mmm, you have to try this. _Esta delicioso_," Ana coaxed, pushing a gooey spoonful toward Lupe.

They were also trying the different sweets and finishing the broken cookies and other treats that hadn't come out of the oven "just right." Throughout this, the pair were giggling as they tempted each other with sweets and having a wonderful time chatting, baking and eating. Lupe had not felt this happy in a long time. 

As customers entered, Lupe and Ana greeted them cheerfully and told them of the new creations they had been making in addition to the old stand-bys. This had a beneficial effect on business and they were selling more than ever. Upon leaving the bakery, more than one customer observed that the Jimenez sisters certainly made a good advertisement for the tastiness of their baked goods -- they were both so wonderfully cheerful and fat. 

"In particular, Senorita Ana," several added with a snicker.


----------



## morepushing13

wonderful...it keeps getting better each time


----------



## dan422

Ana was in the bathroom in her bra and panties. She lifted herself onto the balls of her feet, trying to get a view of her body in the small mirror above the sink. The mirror sat high and she was short. So she could only see as far down as where her rib cage ended, just below her breasts. 

Ana had now been home for almost three weeks -- ten days without Danny -- and she was worried. She had promised Danny that she would watch her weight but she knew she had been eating like a pig since she arrived. 

A quick knock sounded and Maria pulled open the sliding door. 

"Can I come in?"

"Of course. Pase," Ana responded.

Maria entered with an armload of clean towels. She eyed Ana cautiously, sensing her ambiguity.

"Que pasa?" Maria inquired. "Do you need something? I'll have your breakfast ready in a few minutes."

"Bueno, es que..." Ana paused, glancing downward. "Do you think I've put on weight since I arrived? I told Danny I would..." she trailed off, reluctant to admit that Danny might be concerned about her weight gain. "It's just that I've been eating so much since I arrived, and I feel like maybe I've gotten fatter. See?" She put her hands under her lower belly, lifted it and jiggled the thick roll of lard.

Maria feigned examining Ana's figure for a moment. 18 days of gorging herself had decidedly swollen Ana, particularly in the belly.

"No. I don't think so. You look the same to me. La verdad Anita, you're not as thin as you were a few years ago, but you're the same as when you arrived." Then she added, "Are your clothes getting tight?" Of course, Maria already knew the answer to this question.

"No. I noticed last week that they might even be a little looser."

"Bueno, then you see, you're imagining things," Maria reassured her. "You look fine. I wish I had your curves."

"Gracias." Ana seemed relieved, but not totally convinced as she glanced down at her expanded middle. "Do you have a scale in the house?"

Maria had foreseen this possibility. "Creo que sí. Upstairs in the laundry room. I'll show you later if you want." She paused. "How much do you weigh now?"

"In kilos? No sé... I'm not sure. How many pounds are there in a kilo? 2.2?"

"2.1 actually," Maria lied. "I'll find the scale and we'll weigh you. You'll see you haven't gained anything," she smiled and winked at Ana.

Maria put the towels on the rack and slid the bathroom door open. "Breakfast will be ready when you get out. Don't take too long." She stepped out and pulled the door closed behind her. 

Now it's going to get interesting, she smirked.


----------



## dan422

In this environment, and without Danny present, Ana's gluttony was unchecked. Maria noted that her capacity to consume was quite remarkable. Based on what she had observed over the past couple of weeks, Maria was confident that she could continue to tempt Ana into gorging herself. The art would be in deluding Ana into believing that her overeating was not being transformed into added kilos. Maria had already created this illusion by tailoring and stretching Ana's clothes to make them looser but Maria could see that they were getting tight again. 

She had also removed the full length mirror from Ana's room, claiming that she had broken it with the butt of the broom as she was sweeping the room. 

At the pace that Ana was eating, Maria knew that she was going to have to be more clever and creative to avoid alarming Ana and keep her comfortably and unconsciously stuffing herself.

When Ana emerged from the bathroom, Maria intercepted her.

"I found the scale. It's downstairs in the laundry room. Come on, we're going to weigh you."

Ana protested meekly but Maria insisted and took her by the hand.

"Vamonos. You're not going to be happy until you see that you haven't gained a thing. Or maybe one kilo, maximo. And that would be OK, you're on vacation."

Ana let herself be led to the laundry room. A beige colored scale sat in the corner. It was on of those old-fashioned models with a spinning dial and pointer that indicated your weight. The plastic window over the dial was yellowed and the metal edges of the scale showed bubbles of rust.

"How much do you weigh? Or, what did you weigh before you arrived?"

Ana hesitated. When she had last weighed herself, she was shocked to read 252.5 pounds on the digital scale. She swore to herself that she was going to turn things around, beginning by getting back under 250 pounds. But that was almost three months ago and she avoided weighing herself since, knowing full well that if anything, she had probably put on a couple more pounds in the weeks that followed. Still, her pride didn't want to admit to Maria that she crossed the 250 mark, even though that figure in pounds meant nothing to Maria. 

""248 pounds," she answered. That felt better than uttering the number 255. "I don't know what that is in kilos."

"Bueno," Maria pulled a note pad and pen off a nearby shelf. "Let me figure this out. I'm going to use 250 because it's easier to divide." She scribbled on the top sheet of the pad -- 250 divided by 2.1 -- rounded up and announced the answer. "About 120 kilos, more or less." She said it breezily, as if it were a trifle, as light as a feather. Inwardly, she sniggered at the figure.

"Bueno." Maria cajoled her. "Ahora, andale, gordita. Get on."

Ana heaved a sigh and stepped forward. She slipped off her flip flops and placed one bare foot on the scale and then the other. As she positioned herself facing the wall she could hear the dial spin and spring back and forth for a few seconds. Ana's belly nearly touched the wall and eclipsed her view of the dial; nor could she bend over to read it because of the wall's proximity.

"No puedo ver. I can't see," Ana exclaimed.

"Don't worry. Let me read it." Maria leaned forward and read the number on the dial. "121," she straightened up with a smile. "Well, that's not bad! Maybe you've gained a kilo."

Ana's eyes widened and a smile of relief broke across her face. She knew she had downplayed her weight. According to Maria's calculations, if anything, Ana figured she had actually lost a kilo or two. She was worrying for no reason.

Maria echoed what Ana was thinking. "Ya ves? What did I tell you? You were worried for no reason." Maria put her arm around Ana's thick waist. "Now, let's go have some breakfast."


_Continued in post #23_


----------



## AngelStryker

Hey, love the story. If the next parts are even half as good as what's already up, I'll be busy reading them as soon as they're put up.


----------



## dan422

Her fears dispelled, Ana continued the routine that Maria had laid out for her and indulged her seemingly insatiable appetite. After a full and fattening breakfast Maria drove Ana the four blocks to the bakery, where she worked and snacked alongside Lupe. These few hours provided Maria with the time alone she needed to put her schemes into effect and to prepare multi-course, calorie laden, mid-day meals.

At noon, Maria returned to pick the two of them up for lunch, the main meal of the day. She brought Gloria along to relieve Lupe so that she could have lunch. 

Before Ana's arrival, the sisters would eat lunch quickly, often separately depending upon what they had to accomplish that day. Since then, these meals had become increasingly drawn out and copious. After an hour or so, Lupe would head back to the bakery so that Gloria could come home for her meal. Maria would serve Ana again as she put Gloria's meal on the table. Ana protested a bit the first few days, but even that mild resistance waned quickly and Ana settled in to the habit of eating a second time with Gloria. As Gloria's appetite had seemingly increased since Ana's arrival, Maria put dish after dish before them, capping the daily feasts with a variety of large and sugary desserts.

At Maria's suggestion, Ana had taken to having a siesta after lunch. Glutted by almost non-stop eating since morning, Ana would eventually push herself away from the table. Drowsily satisfied she excused herself and waddled off, leaning heavily on the handrail as she lugged herself up the stairs to her bedroom. Once there, she sank into the bed and closed her eyes. Lying on her back, her hips spread wide, her breasts rolled to the side of her chest and her overstuffed belly formed a mound that rose and fell rhythmically with her breathing. She slept for an hour or two, digested her massive meal and dreamt pleasant dreams.




_Continued in post #26_


----------



## AngelStryker

Great addition, but I've kinda noticed that the chapters seem to be getting... shorter.


----------



## tranquilo

agreed...why not save a couple of these brief updates, and combine them into something substantial? It's a good story, but it would be more interesting if each update provided some sort of substantial plot or info.


----------



## dan422

Tuesday and Thursday afternoons Ana and Maria would drive to the outskirts of town where Barabara Kennedy's hotel and spa was located to take the cooking classes she offered. Aguas Calientes was a boutique hotel, known for its meticulous, individual cabins, the hot water springs that bubbled up in rock pools and for its wonderful, authentic Mexican cuisine. 

Barbara Kennedy, a plump gringa in her late 50s with a ruddy complexion and auburn hair, had written a successful cookbook of traditional Central American recipes, interlaced with photos and conversations with local people and guests from around the world. 

In total, they were ten women taking the class, paired up in five couples for the cooking. From 4:00 to 6:00, Ms. Kennedy or her chef led the class, discussing ingredients and demonstrating techniques while each pair of students prepared their own meal under the chefs' watchful eyes. At the end of the class, the students brought their preparations to a private dining room where they enjoyed the fruits of their labor. Some of the students brought containers to carry home some of their meals, but Ana and Maria always finished what they prepared. Ana was always a rapid eater she usually finished even before those who ate only half their meal. 

Barbara Kennedy had taken a liking to her two youngest students. With a thick American accent, she confided to them, "It's a pleasure to have you in my class. You clearly take great pleasure in preparing and eating good food... just like me!" She placed a hand on her own pot belly and chuckled.

Maria had to admit that she enjoyed the class. It revealed to her new ideas and culinary techniques and amplified her interest in cooking. She used what she learned in preparing the daily meals at home and they were all eating better than before. 

Driving home after one of their classes, Maria glanced at Ana's rotund form squeezed into the seat beside her. Nearly five weeks had now passed and Ana had clearly packed on several more kilos. Her abundant belly strained the fabric below her waistband and billowed over it, bouncing loosely with every bump in the road. In this seated position, her ample thighs were packed into the legs of her trousers from her hips down to the bend of her knees. Her bra straps cut furrows into her flesh, visible through the tight fabric of her blouse. 

"She's filling out her clothes faster than I thought. There's nothing more that I can do to enlarge them," Maria told herself. "I'm going to have to take the next step."

The next day, while Ana was helping Lupe at the bakery, Maria went clothes shopping. She chose pants, skirts, a dress, pair of shorts, velour sweat suit, pajama and bras and panties and purchased two of each -- one in Ana's former size and one two sizes larger. For the pants, she found loose-fitting jeans made of fabric blended with Lycra and elastic stitching in the waistband. On her way home, Maria stopped at the hardware store and purchased several washers. When she got home, she slid the bags of clothing under her bed.

Maria prepared a dozen enchiladas, put them in the oven and drove to pick up Ana at the bakery. After parking in front of the bakery, she inclined the passenger-side seat back a couple of clicks and got out of the car. 

Walking in to the bakery, she saw Lupe at the cash register. Her back to the entrance, Ana's sat on a stool slightly hunched over a counter. Her wavy black hair fell over her round, fleshy shoulders. From behind, copious rolls of fat bulged over one another. Her snug cotton tee shirt rode up, revealing the small of her back and abundant love handles oozing over her waistband. In her white pants, her ass looked like an overstuffed sack of flour, drooping over the edges of the stool. 

Ana turned her head when she heard the tinkle of the bell attached to the entrance door. She covered her mouth with her hand and called, "Hola," to Maria, but her voice was muffled by what she was chewing.

_Bueno. Eating again, as usual,_ thought Maria. 

"_Buenas tardes_," she called, "Are you ready to go?" 

Ana slid her ample behind off the stool and strode toward the gap between the display case and the counter where the register sat. She untied her apron strings as she walked and pulled it off over her head. As she did so, her cotton tee shirt lifted to reveal her flabby, bulging belly. 

Not only was Maria feeding Ana like a pig being readied for market, she also saw to it that Ana performed as little physical activity as possible. Ana hung up the apron and tugged her shirt back into place.

Maria turned to Lupe and said, "Why don't you give me a bag of churros to have for dessert today?" 

Ana wedged herself into the car and Maria drove her the four blocks home. At Maria's suggestion, Ana chowed down a churro on the way.

***

The following day, while Ana was working at the pasteleria with Lupe, Maria was at work removing the size labels from the clothes she had purchased and sewed the smaller size label into the larger clothing. She held up a pair of the new jeans and stretched the elastic waistband outward. 

_It's going to take you a while to outgrow these, gordita,_ she thought to herself.

When she was done, Maria took most of Ana's clothes up to the laundry room. She didn't have as much as she had originally. She only planned to visit for a couple of weeks. Maria put the clothes into a plastic tub and splashed bleach on them. She let them set for a while then washed them and hung them out on the patio to dry.

When Maria was driving Ana home from the pastelleria, she told her that she had had a little accident with Ana's clothes.

"_Lo siento mucho_, I was going to wash your clothes but I spilled the bottle of bleach on them," she explained. "They're really badly stained. I hope you're not mad."

"_Claro que no_. Of course I'm not mad," answered Ana. "I needed to get some new clothes anyway. I've been wearing the same things over and over."

"_Oh, no te preocupes_," Maria replied smiling, "I already went out and bought you some new clothes. It's my gift to you. It's the least I can do since I ruined your clothes and also am the one who begged you to spend the summer with us."

When they arrived, Maria showed Ana the ruined clothes, which looked like something Jackson Pollock would be proud of. Then she presented Ana with her new clothes.

"_Gracias, muchas gracias_, Maria." Then, holding up one of the blouses, she added, "Does it seem to you that this is a little big?" 

"Let me see... " Maria took the blouse. "No, it looks fine to me. I check the sizes of your old clothes and bought the same. See for yourself." Maria showed her the label.

"_Ah, si_... " Ana peered at the little square label. "You're right." She smiled sheepishly and added, "I must think I am skinnier than I am."

"Bueno, I'm glad you like the clothes I chose for you. Now let's go have lunch. I prepared something from Senora Kennedy's class. You're going to love it."

_Continued in post #29_


----------



## LuvEmLarge

This is a really great story. I hope to read the next chapter soon.


----------



## bbwsrule

Great work. Keep it up!


----------



## dan422

And Ana did love it... as she did the meals, desserts and drinks that were spread before her in the days and weeks that followed. She looked forward to each meal and the edible pleasures Maria would entice her with. Her days were largely spent moving heedlessly from one meal to another and sleeping. Often, she would hardly have finished devouring one of Maria's rich, calorie-laden feasts when she would ask what Maria was planning to prepare for the next meal.

_"¿Qué te gustaría?_ What would you like to have?" Maria would answer, smiling.

Ana settled comfortably into this routine and seemed oblivious to the gradual effects of her prodigious consumption. Though Maria conspired to conceal Ana's swelling figure from her sister, Ana's gluttonous contentment made her oblivious to what should have been obvious. 

To add to the illusion, Maria deliberately brought Ana up to the laundry room a few times to weigh herself. 

Before doing so, she would turn over the old scale and unscrew the two rubber pads that were at the bottom front. She then placed a couple of the washers she had purchased onto the screws that held those front pads in place. A long time ago, Maria had noticed that when the scale was tilted backwards a bit, it displayed a lower weight. After a couple of weeks when she could no longer add washers, she took to rolling back the dial with the little adjustment wheel located at the top of the scale. By pushing down on the scale and releasing pressure gently, she could make the scale's dial "stick" and appear to be set to zero. 

The subterfuge was hardly necessary. Standing on the scale and unable to bend forward to peer over her protruding belly because of the proximity to the wall in front of her, Ana couldn't read the numbers on the dial. Standing beside her, Maria would stoop and read the numbers on the dial. 

"121 kilos." To add to the realism, she added, "almost 122."

The following week, Maria announced Ana's weight again.

"Between 120and 121," she looked up at Ana, beaming. "You've lost a kilo! _¿Ya ves?_ You can have extra hotcakes for breakfast if you want."

When Ana spoke to Danny by phone the following evening, she proudly announced that she had "lost a couple of pounds."

In between weighings, Maria inched the scale backwards so that the distance between the wall and Ana's expanding midriff remained constant. Maria congratulated herself at the ingenuity of her plan.

***

But Ana was not the only one whose figure was expanding. With all the time she spent with Ana at the kitchen table, encouraging her to overindulge, Maria was also eating more than the usual. And, as she deliberately prepared the most fattening dishes she could conceive, adding extra oil, butter and cream whenever possible, it was not surprising that her own figure was growing softer and rounder. Her boyish hips had fattened considerably and a "muffin top" now protruded over the top of her jeans. Her breasts too were fuller and a fleshy pooch swelled from her lower abdomen. Maria was aware of her growing heft but took little notice. She knew this was an inevitable consequence of her plan. 

Lupe, already the heaviest of the three sisters, had also seen her weight increase. Constant snacking with Ana at the bakery had resulted in her regaining the kilos she had recently shed. She had to retrieve the larger sized pants she had proudly put away shortly before Ana arrived.

But if Maria and Lupe were filling out, Gloria was absolutely swelling up like a balloon. Over the past couple of months, she had started eating at a pace that came close to matching Ana's. Because she had started from a trim size 6, the contrast was all the more remarkable. She took to wearing sweatpants and other loose fitting clothing in order to accommodate her burgeoning adiposity.

Miguel and Elvira came to dinner one night. As they were diving home, Elvira remarked, "I think that your sisters have been putting on weight since Ana arrived."

"I know. It's not surprising considering the amount of food they prepared for dinner." 

Miguel recalled what Danny had told him in June about hoping that Ana wouldn't gain any more weight. "I wonder how Danny is going to feel about it when he sees how big Ana has gotten." 

* * *
When Maria could no longer add washers to the bottom of the scale nor roll the dial back any further, she told Ana that the old scale was broken and she had thrown it in the trash. Ana was unconcerned. 

"_No he subido de peso._ I haven't gained any weight since I've arrived," she told Maria. "I guess I'm doing OK."

As far as Ana could tell her clothes still fit, her weight hadn't changed and she was enjoying herself too much to notice her gradual expansion. Or, perhaps, she chose not to notice it. But her sedentary pace and constant eating over the last nine weeks had caused Ana grow rounder and fatter. Her belly, already thickly laden with lard when she arrived in June, now jutted outward under her breasts, bulged further at her midsection, and hung heavily over her crotch. Her hips, thighs and upper arms were likewise engorged and gelatinous, causing deep creases to form between rolls of fat. What Maria could not have concealed from Ana were her pudgy cheeks and double chin. Yet Ana did not take heed of her reflection in the bathroom mirror nor the other growing physical evidence that her gluttonous excess was causing.

In fact, since Maria had thrown out the scale, Ana seemed to become more ravenous, as though she sensed that the end of her happy feast was in sight. She was much less talkative at meals and leaned over her plate, her belly pressing against the edge of the table, scooping food into her mouth and filling the next forkful before the last was swallowed. Maria willingly accommodated Ana's and Gloria's cravings with new temptations and increased portions.

Maria had to once again replace the clothes she purchased with even larger look-alikes and new "gifts," into which she sewed the labels of smaller sizes. She hid or destroyed Ana's old clothing, once claiming she had mistakenly shrunk a wash load. Another time she washed Ana's white pants and tops with a pair of red cotton socks, turning them a blotchy pink.

And so, blissfully deluded or in denial, Ana ate and ate. 

* * * 
August was coming to a close. It was Ana's last week before heading home to Florida and Danny. With her departure imminent, family and friends flocked to see her or invite her to join them for lunch, dinner or para merendar -- a light meal or snack between meals. Maria drove Ana from one repast to another and back home for the feasts that she prepared or a siesta. Other than waddling from her bedroom to the kitchen and from the car to her next meal, Maria ensured that Ana's physical activity was minimized and that she did not feel any exertion from carrying her enlarging mass for too long a distance.

In the evening, lively fiestas took place and Ana gleefully overindulged in too much food and alcohol. At one such party, guests brought dishes pot-luck style. Everyone wanted Ana to try their antojitos and her plate was piled high with new fare as soon as it was empty. 

"_Mmmh! Esta delicioso!_" she exclaimed to each beaming cook that came forward with their offering. 

This evening, Ana wore a yellow fitted t-shirt with a scoop neckline. Her cleavage was resplendently evident as her engorged breasts pressed upward in her too tight bra -- particularly when she sat, which caused her overfull belly to lift them even more. Her tan cotton pants were cut to fit loosely and drawn together by a drawstring sewn into the waist, but Ana's hips and gut filled them so they were quite snug above the thighs.

From a corner near the stereo, two of Ana's cousins observed the consumption of one dish after another.

"_Mira!_ She going to have more. _Dios mío_, that's why she's so fat." 

The other replied, "With that yellow outfit, she reminds me of Ms. PacMan." She made a mechanical munching sound as she opened and closed her hand like a mouth and the two girls giggled. They were too young to remember what a hottie Ana was a dozen years ago when she was their age, otherwise they might have been more sensitive and considered that by her age, they might be married and fat too.

Ana washed down the platefuls of enchiladas, flautas, empanadas, chorizo, beans and tamales with swigs of Dos Equis and Bohemia. As the desserts were brought out, six empty bottles stood next to her plate. Ana had a buzz and was enjoying herself, laughing at the chistes that were being told, and sampling each of the desserts.

"_Andale,_" she called reaching across the table toward a plate filled with chocolate drizzled puff pastries, "Pass me one of those, _por favor_."

Her cheeks were flush from the alcohol and her mouth glistened from licking her lips and the greasy food she had consumed. A couple of small reddish stains of sauce spotted her yellow t-shirt where her gut bulged out. The beer and vast quantities of food were beginning to make her sleepy. After a trip to the bathroom, she returned and dropped herself on the low-slung sofa and leaned back, pulling her t-shirt down over her momentarily exposed belly. A couple of minutes later, her cousin Chucho placed a tray containing a bottle of Tres Generaciones tequila, some shot glasses and wedges of lime on the coffee table in front of Ana.

"_Bueno_, Are you ready to try this, Anita? The best tequila there is."

Chucho unscewed the cap, filled six glasses and handed them to those sitting around the table.

"_Salud!_" 

A couple of hours later, the room was spinning and Ana's eyelids were drooping. Her cheeks puffed out and her lips pursed as she held in a belch.

"_Ya me tengo que dormir_," she announced. "I need to get to bed before I fall asleep here on the sofa."

Ana leaned forward and placed her empty shot glass on the table littered with lime wedges and empty plates of botanas that Maria kept putting in front of her. As she did so, her thighs pressed up on her belly, which pushed her breasts and the flesh on her shoulders up around her neck and double chin. Ana attempted to continue her forward motion and lift herself off the couch but could not get the leverage needed or her legs under her. She rocked back on the sofa and then heaved herself forward. She teetered for a moment on the verge of being able to generate the lift necessary to break the sofa's gravitational pull and reached forward, fingers outstretched as if trying to grasp something, before collapsing back on to her expansive derriere.

"Ufff!" Ana exhaled, then giggled.

Maria watched with bemused interest as Ana once more attempted to propel herself from the sofa. Ten weeks of no exercise and ceaseless eating had culminated in this spectacle of Ana unable to lift herself off the sofa. This was even better than Maria had hoped for.

This time, Chucho caught her hand and pulled while the woman sitting next to Ana on the sofa pushed on her backside to help Ana lift her bulk.

"_Gracias Chucho_," Ana slurred. "I think I've had too much tequila."

"Or it's time to start a diet," Chucho teased, but Ana wasn't paying attention.

Maria came over to help steady Ana and held her by the upper arm, her fingers sinking into the doughy flesh. 

As Ana straightened herself, her shirt hiked up revealing Ana's lower abdomen. Her billowing paunch bulged below the hem of the yellow t-shirt and pushed her formless cotton pants down toward her crotch. Her navel, deep and elongated from side to side, peeked out just below where her shirt ended. Tipsy and unable to see past the horizon of the her midsection's curvature -- the "curve of happiness," as Dona Luisa had called it all those weeks ago -- Ana was unaware that her fleshy overabundance was in plain view, wobbling like a mass of tan custard as she said her goodbyes and made her way to the door.

Once outside, Maria helped lower Ana into the Volkswagen's passenger seat, almost losing her balance as Ana let herself collapse into the seat. Lifting Ana's ample thigh, Maria helped to place Ana's right leg into the foot well. There was no way Maria was going to try to find and fasten the seatbelt. With Ana wedged into place, Maria drove the five blocks to home.

Maria parked the car in front of the house and came around to the passenger side. Getting Ana out of the Volkswagen was much more of a struggle than pulling her off the couch and not made any easier by the fact that Ana was inebriated and playfully amused by the situation.

"_Ayudame, Maria_," she jokingly pleaded. "I'm going to fall on my butt and am not going to be able to get up!"

At last, Maria escorted her sister to her bedroom. She let go of Ana momentarily to pull open the blanket and top sheet. With that, Ana let herself drop onto the bed, setting off a cacophony of squeaking from the bed springs. She kicked off her sandals and laid herself flat on her back. Maria helped to shimmy her pants off as well and hung them over the back of a chair.

"_Buenas noches, gordita,_" said Maria.

Ana's eyes were shut but she smiled and answered, "_Buenas noches, flaquita._" Then she added, "_Gracias_."

Maria turned, walked toward the door and put her hand on the light switch. She turned and observed Ana. She was already breathing deeply and her abdomen rose and fell in a slow rhythm. Lying on her back, Ana's belly looked huge and wide, a mound of flesh that rolled outward to the sides, and her heavy breasts slumped to her sides. Her legs were spread apart but her bountiful thighs flowed outward and pressed against one another. With her head on the pillow, Ana's double chin gained another fold and enveloped her neck entirely. The overall effect was that of a young woman engulfed in blubber. As one moved from the center toward the extremities, her ankles and feet, her wrists, hands, cheekbones and features were all rather "normal" and hinted at the once slender physique that was now swollen with the fat of twelve years of over indulgence.

Maria sneered, recalling how Ana looked at her fiesta de Quiceanera. She must have weighed fifty-five or sixty kilos at that time. Since then, her gluttony had caused her to pack on weight but Maria could see that over the last several weeks she had really pushed Ana "over the edge." If anything, her plan had worked better than expected! Ana had always had the boys and the opportunities that Maria never had -- and the last straw was when she married her handsome, smart American boyfriend, and left Maria, Lupe and Gloria behind.

Ana would be heading home in three days.

"_Vamos a ver._ Let's see what your Danny has to say when he sees what a pig you've made of yourself."

Satisfied, she turned out the light and closed the door.

_Continued in post #31_


----------



## morepushing13

hmmm...the plot thickens...literarlly


----------



## dan422

When she opened them, Ana's eyes were scratchy and dry. Even with the curtains drawn, she could tell it was already bright and sunny outside. She squinted at the clock radio. The green tinted electronic numbers read 9:12. 

Her head was fuzzy and her stomach felt a little funny. She placed her hands on the swell of her belly and pushed downward. As her hands sank into her flesh, a thought crossed her mind. 

"Mmm. It feels like I'm fatter than before... maybe."

At that moment, a gurgling sound vibrated from deep within her gut. Surprised, Ana lifted her hands and the thought was gone. She translated the queasy feeling inside her as hunger. She tried sitting up but her head swam and she fell back onto her pillow. 

She lay still in bed for another couple of minutes, but now she was thinking of breakfast. She tried sitting up again and again could not quite make it. Ana launched herself back, kicked up her legs and, using the bounce she got off the bed, rocked herself into a seated position. Her head swam for a few seconds before she shuffled herself and swung her legs over the edge of the bed. With her feet, she felt for her flip flops in the dark, found them and slipped them on. 

With her palms pressed on her thighs and legs spread to make room for her round, drooping paunch, Ana leaned forward and lifted herself off the bead.

"Uuu-u-ff!" she groaned.

She straightened herself out, placed her hands on her hips and arched her back. In the room's dim, crepuscular light, her dark form was outlined against the sunlight that seeped around the edges of the window's heavy curtains. Below the ridge of her breasts, her belly spilled forward, sloping outward to its apex then curving suddenly back toward her crotch. Behind her, her buttocks jutted eccentrically from her lower back before melding into overstuffed hips and thighs. She stretched her arms upwards, exaggerating even further her thick, swollen middle. 

Ana draped her bathrobe around herself and opened the door. The white light of day blinded her momentarily and caused a pang of pain in her head. Then, the smell of cooking onions caught her nostrils and triggered feelings of hunger within her. A slight smile broke on her lips as she followed her nose to the kitchen. Her stomach growled once again.

As Ana wobbled into the kitchen, Maria turned and greeted her.

"_Cómo estás?_ How do you feel?"

"Ay, no muy bien. My head hurts." she paused, then added, "What's for breakfast?"

Maria marveled at Ana's appetite. She was a bottomless pit last night, stuffing herself until she could hardly move, but here she was, hungry again. 

"I made you chilaquiles with eggs. They're good after you've had too much to drink."

Ana plopped her wide behind into a chair, poured herself a large glass of juice and gulped it down. Maria put a large plate of chilaquiles and three fried eggs before her and Ana dug into it greedily. 

As soon as that plate was empty, Maria reloaded it without asking and, again, Ana devoured the spicy fare. Several bread rolls slathered with fresh cream followed suit. Finally, a large slice of chocolate cake brought home from yesterday's party passed through Ana's lips, the culmination to this copious breakfast.

Ana pushed herself away from the table, containing a burp as she leaned back. Wrapped in her bathrobe, her full, round belly laid on her thighs, covering most of her lap. She tried crossing her legs but found it impossible to hook her left thigh over her knee. Puzzled, she looked down at her legs. Maria interrupted her thought.

"Are you going to go to the bakery? I can drive you."

"_Si, gracias_. I'm just going to take a shower and go."

Ana put her feet flat on the floor and slowly lifted herself out of her chair. Her headache was better, but she felt tired, as if she was carrying a great weight. She shuffled out of the kitchen toward the bathroom.

At about 10:45, Ana emerged, bathed and dressed in tight grey sweatpants and a blue, bell-shaped top that Maria had bought her in a maternity shop. Her dark hair fell in loose curls around her face and onto her shoulders. Maria drove her the six blocks to the bakery.

Ana extricated herself from the car, said goodbye to Maria and headed in to the bakery. As she opened the door, she could see Lupe was waiting on a couple. 

"_Ay, Anita__!_" Lupe called. "Come see who is here."

The couple turned to face her. Ana didn't recognize the woman, but immediately recognized Ruben, her former boyfriend. 

Ana lumbered toward him, smiling. 

"_Hola Ruben. Cómo estás?_ You look surprised to see me. Hadn't you heard that I was in town?"

Ruben's eyes opened wide as saucers. He stammered, "Surprised? _Ah... si._ I mean, no... I mean, your brother told me you were here." 

Ruben looked at Ana, then at the woman beside him, then back at Ana. They gave each other a hug and a kiss on the cheek.

Ruben hadn't changed much. He was still thick in the middle and his hair was cut shorter. He introduced his wife, Angela. She was pretty and plump -- about the size Ana was when they were dating. 

Ana remarked, "You haven't changed. You look the same as when I last saw you."

Reuben fidgeted and looked past Ana. "How are you? Is your husband with you?"

"No, he went back to the United States. I stayed here to spend some more time with my sisters and help Lupe in the store."

They made small talk for a few minutes more before Reuben, nervously, excused himself. Lupe put their bread in a bag and the couple headed out the door. They walked for a half a block before Angela broke the silence.

"So she was your girlfriend in high school?"

Reuben looked dazed. "_Si._"

"_Esta muy gorda._ Was she that fat back then?"

"No." He paused, and then shook his head. "_Pues,_ she was not thin. But she's gotten fatter." 

Then he added with emphasis, "_Mucho mas gorda_."

* * *
Ana sat on the stool mixing chocolate frosting. She was more quiet than usual. Lupe approached her and asked, "Que pasa? How do you feel? You were kind of drunk last night."

"I feel better. But still kind of sleepy." She looked up at Lupe. "If it's alright with you, I think I'm going to go home and take a nap."

"_Claro,_ of course. Do you want me to call Maria to come pick you up?"

"Oh, don't bother." She teased, "I do know the way, you know."

So Lupe packed several rolls and pastries into a bag and handed it to Ana. Bag in hand, Ana pushed open the door and stepped out onto Calle Obregon and headed toward the town's main street. It was sunny and warm.

Ana walked down the street and turned the corner on to Avenida Revolucion headed north. The street rose at a slight incline and was lined with shops. As Ana crossed the second cross street, she noticed that she was breathing heavily. At the third cross street, she felt her thighs burning. Her knees and ankles were beginning to ache as well. Her pace slowed, her flip-flops making a noise like sandpaper against the sidewalk as she dragged her feet. She could feel drops of sweat rolling down her chest and passed her hand over her face to wipe the sweat from it. 

_I must still be hung over,_ she thought to herself.

Ana's mouth hung open as she gasped for breath. Up ahead was the Farmacia Guadalupe. There was a wrought iron bench under the awning in front of the pharmacy and, luckily, no one was sitting there today. Ana made it to the bench a collapsed onto it. Relieved, she sat panting for a couple of minutes until she got her breath back.

No longer focused solely on finding a place to rest, her thoughts began coming back to her. With the back of her hand, Ana wiped the sweat from her brow. As she did so, she looked downward and paused, perplexed by the expanse of flesh that surged before her. She placed a hand on her midriff as if to convince herself that it was not an optical illusion of some sort. In the bright sunshine, the roll of fat that enveloped her middle was thick and overflowing. Again, she had the same thought as when she awoke this morning.

"I think I must be fatter than before..."

But how was that possible? Granted, she hadn't weighed herself since Maria said the scale had broken, but that was only three or four weeks ago. How much weight could she have gained in that time? And her clothes still fit... more or less. She must be out of shape. Now that she thought about it, she couldn't remember walking this far since Danny left.

Danny! She was going home tomorrow. He had asked her to watch her weight while she was in Mexico. He would be disappointed if she had gained weight. She would have to go on a diet and get some exercise when she got home. But how bad could it be? Even if she had gained weight over the past four weeks, it couldn't be more than ten or fifteen pounds. Her sense of humor returning, Ana chuckled and thought to herself, _On you, hija, ten or fifteen pounds is not so noticeable._

With that thought, Ana wiggled toward the front on the bench and heaved herself to her feet. Her legs were still tired from the effort of walking from the bakery and she struggled to straighten her legs. Wobbling slightly, she turned and headed toward home when she noticed something in the doorway of the pharmacy. It was one of those old-fashioned, stand-up scales. Painted off-white and trimmed in red, it gaudily offered your weight and fortune, in both English and Spanish, for one peso. 

Ana drifted toward the scale and stood before it for a moment. She bit her lower lip and dug into her pocket book for a peso. She was about to step onto the scale but paused to look around, peering to the left and right between the moist ringlets of dark hair that fell around her face. Not seeing anyone she knew, she put one foot and then another onto the scale's wobbling rectangular platform. 

Ana deposited the peso in the coin slot and the springs in the scale sprung to life. The dial at the top of the scale raced by, slowed then swung backward... then forward, finally settling on a number. 

Ana leaned forward, squinting at the dial. The numbers on the lower half of the dial were in red and indicated your weight in kilograms. 

The pointer was one notch short of 145. 

Ana couldn't remember how much Maria had told her she weighed on the scale at home. Was it 120 or 140?

She lifted her gaze to the black numbers that showed her weight in pounds. Her mind flashed then went blank, like a fuse had blown. For a moment, she couldn't think or understand what she was seeing.

The pointer was just to the left of 320.

Now a darkness was falling over her brain. Her ears were ringing and she felt like a supernova was collapsing into a black hole in her head. She felt a great weight pressing down on her shoulders and she reached out and grabbed on to the pillar of the scale to steady herself.

319 pounds! It must be wrong. She quickly stepped off the scale, frantically extricated another coin, and stepped back on to the scale. Unconsciously, she held her breath and tried to suck in her stomach. She watched as the numbers on the dial swung forward and back again.

319 

Ana stumbled off the scale. Her legs felt like rubber and her head was swimming. She leaned against the wall next to the scale and breathed deeply. The young woman at the pharmacy's cashier was staring at her and came around the counter toward her.

"_Señora?_ Are you all right?" she asked as she approached, a worried look on her face.

She looked like she was about 18 or 19. She wore a short white lab coat with the words; "Farmacia Guadalupe" stitched over her left breast. Though the coat fit her loosely, you could tell she was slim by her slender hands and legs. She thought this enormously fat woman by the scale must be having a heart attack or something.

The question snapped Ana back to reality. 

"_Si, si. Estoy bien._ I'm just a little dizzy because of the heat."

The young woman in the white coat cocked her head, unconvinced. It wasn't that warm today. Yet the woman in front of her seemed to be sweating profusely. "Of course," she thought to herself, "_Con toda esta grasa_..."

Ana suddenly realized that she had lost one of her flip-flops, and that her left foot was bare. She looked about for the missing sandal.

"Have you seen my shoe?" she asked.

The young woman smirked. "It's there by your foot." 

Ana looked down. She couldn't see her feet or the missing sandal. She craned her neck forward but still could not catch a glimpse of her feet. Embarrassed, she began to feel around for the flip-flop with her bare foot.

"_Espera_," the young woman told Ana to pause. "I'll help you."

She approached Ana and crouched down. Ana followed her with her eyes and saw her reach forward but her arm and part of her head disappeared below the horizon of Ana's distended belly. Ana put her hands around her gut and tried to pull it inward to see, but her flab oozed over her fingers.

"_Por favor_, lift your foot."

Ana obeyed and felt the flip-flip being slipped onto her left foot. The girl re-emerged before Ana. She was smiling but eyeing Ana with curiosity. She wondered if she should offer to call a doctor for this obese woman who appeared dazed and sweaty. 

"_Gracias... muchas gracias_," Ana stammered.

The pharmacy employee watched as Ana turned and waddled to the sidewalk. Her hips and buttocks bulged and oscillated from side to side as her unctuous, walloping thighs jostled each other with every step.

The young woman thought to herself, "_Dios mio_. How do you let yourself get that fat?"

At the scale, in a small tray under the coin slot, sat two cards. The one laying on top read, "Someone you love will give you a surprise."

* * *

Ana walked slowly. What had happened? She hadn't gained any weight the first two months she was home. How could she have gained over 60 pounds in August? She looked down at herself and shuddered. There was no denying that she was bigger... much bigger. Why had she not noticed? She glanced at her reflection in the mirror-like glass of a shop window and felt the weight return to her shoulders, pressing down upon her. 

In profile, she looked like she had been inflated, a cartoonish caricature of an out of control overeater. She turned to face her new reflection. Her belly was swollen and round; unable to support its weight, her lower abdomen slumped, cradled snugly in her tight sweatpants. Her hips and thighs were wider and bulges appeared on top of bulges. Her face was noticeably fatter and a thick double chin created a crease about half way down her neck and another crease appeared where her neck met her shoulders. Her breasts and upper arms were likewise engorged. Tears welled up in Ana's eyes.

"What have I done?"

Ana turned and started to jog the last block home. Her belly shook and swayed, her hips undulating with each ponderous step, but her mind was too full of thoughts and recriminations to think about how exhausted she was. She opened the front door and hurried inside. Making her way to the kitchen, she entered and collapsed, out of breath and wheezing, into a chair. Maria and Gloria were in the kitchen and turned to her.

"What happened? Are you all right?"

Ana tried in vain to catch her breath.

"I... I saw..." She licked her dry lips and breathed deeply. "Why.. didn't you... tell me that... I was getting..." She paused again before continuing. "…So FAT?"

Maria and Gloria looked at each other. Maria answered first.

"What are you talking about? I don't think you look that different. Maybe you're a little bigger."

Gloria glared at Maria then turned to Ana.

"You've put on some weight, _es cierto_. But in case you haven't noticed, we've all gained weight since you've been here."

To make her point, Maria made a quarter turn, displaying her enlarged figure and put both hands on her round tummy.

Maria chimed in.

"_Si_. Look at this." She grabbed hold of a love handle that bulged over the waist of her jeans.

Ana stared at them, then wailed, "But, I'm enormous!"

Maria chided her, "_Hija_, you weren't exactly a prima ballerina when you arrived!"

Ana bit her lip and looked down. "I... I don't understand. Maria, you were there when I weighed myself. I didn't gain any weight."

"_Bueno_, but that was almost a month ago and you've been really eating a lot since then." She added, "And I told you the scale broke. Maybe it was already broken before."

Ana didn't know what to say. Now she whined, "I weighed myself on the scale at the pharmacy. It said I weighed 319 pounds... 144 kilos!"

"Well, I don't know how much you weighed when you arrived, but you don't look that different to me."

Ana didn't know what to say. Tears welled up in her eyes again and streamed down her fat cheeks. "Danny is going to hate me. He told me to watch my weight." She sobbed, "I'm going home tomorrow and I'm a big, fat pig!" She looked up at Maria. "_Que voy a hacer?_ What am I going to do?"

Watching Ana, Maria now felt guilty. It had been perverse game to fatten Ana, all too easy to tempt her and take advantage of her gluttony. She had taken pride in the success of her plots to overfeed Ana and then push it even further, taking a bizarre pleasure in watching her become more and more bloated as the weeks passed.

She thought to herself, "Why did I do this?"

_Continued in post #34_


----------



## Bluestreak

I dropped by this morning and found your new chapter...what a delight!

Great work, and I can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## mdy73

Oh my, it is sooo nice to find new chapter. Thank you.


----------



## dan422

The next morning, the alarm rang at 7:00. Ana lay spread-eagle on the bed still wondering how she was going to explain to Danny how she had "accidentally" gained 60 pounds. On top of that, her stomach was crying for food. She had resisted eating anything but a salad after she returned from the bakery and now she was famished. 

The hunger and worry were likely the cause of a series of strange dreams last night. In one, she dreamt that she continued to eat voraciously, finishing plate after plate of pasta, burgers, enchiladas, cake and other favorite foods. She started by shoveling the food into her mouth with a fork or spoon but soon resorted to using her fingers to cram cake in as fast as she could swallow. The more she ate, the emptier she felt. 

As she finished one plate, she pushed it aside and Maria placed another in front of her. Ana could see herself swelling up like a water balloon as she continued to gorge herself. Her gut now extended almost to her knees and her sides spread outward, her tee-shirt unable to cover her expanding flesh. Her hips bulged and sagged over the sides of the seat. 

"Hello lover."

Ana turned and saw Danny standing in the doorway. At that moment, her chair collapsed, its legs splaying outwards as she landed on her backside with a ground-shaking, meaty thud. Ana lay dazed for a moment then started to flounder about trying in vain to get up. Finally, she managed to roll over and get to her hands and knees. Her heavy, overstuffed belly hung and lay like an enormous ball of dough on the kitchen floor. Straining from her effort, she peered up through strands of dark hair toward the doorway. Just before the dream ended Ana noticed Danny was gone. 

Resigned, Ana hoisted herself out of bed, put on her bathrobe and made her way to the kitchen. Her legs felt weak from hunger but she hurried along. She was starving and couldn't fight the craving in her stomach any longer. She mumbled a greeting to Maria, sat herself at the table and began to eat, desperately trying to fill the emptiness she felt inside herself. Eventually, the glowing feeling of fullness mixed with shame. 

_I am a pig,_ she thought to herself, a pig who can't stop eating.

After breakfast, Ana took her shower and returned to her room to finish packing her suitcase. She pulled out her pearly, grey lycra dress that Danny liked and put it on. It now fit her like a second skin, and stretched taut over every bulge of her ample thighs, hips and butt. The clingy fabric strained as it followed the curve of Ana's oversized, pillow-like gut, creating tension that caused it to dig horizontal creases in her waist and under her arms. Her fattened breasts were pressed together, causing their cleavage to appear long and deep. 

Ana was relieved that the dress still fit over her but couldn't see how it now hugged her soft underbelly and folded beneath it as it drooped over her crotch. 

She had brought a burgundy velour jacket in case the weather turned cool and decided to put it on over the dress to try to conceal her added mass. However, though she sucked in her belly as much as possible, she couldn't come close to buttoning the jacket, and so, left it open. 

The jacket fit Ana tightly around the shoulders and back then flared over her hips, making them seem wider still. From the front, the jacket gaped open like theatre curtains framing her protruding paunch. 

All in all, Ana looked like an extremely bloated example of a before photo from _What Not to Wear_. 

Be that as it may, choices were limited and it was time to go.

Ana put on her sunglasses and, grabbing a hold of her suitcase handle, headed toward the ground floor. There, Lupe, Gloria and Maria were assembled waiting for her. Lupe and Maria sported new bulges. Engorged flesh filling their jeans and overflowing rolls spilling over their waistbands. Gloria wore sweatpants, having outgrown but not replaced her constricting skinny pants. Her jiggly pot belly was counterbalanced by her wide, round ass and her girth now approached Lupe's. Seeing them together for the first time, one would assume the sisters shared "the fat gene" and that it was only a matter of time before they would end up growing to the size of their "little" sister. 

Maria was to drive Ana to the airport in Mexico City in the VW bug. She noted Ana's impossibly tight dress as she waddled down the stairs lugging both her suitcase and ponderous bulk. This should have been Maria's crowning moment, but all she felt was the sting of guilt.

Gloria and Lupe hugged Ana and said their goodbyes. Gloria kissed her cheek and whispered, "It was wonderful to spend the summer together."

Lupe added, "_Gracias Anita_. I loved having you help me in the store. You can come back any time."

Ana kissed her too and smiled. "Next time, I won't eat half the merchandise." She placed her hand on her belly as if to show where the goodies were stored. "You should have fired me -- I think I ate all of your profits."

"Well, I brought you something for the trip." Lupe handed Ana a paper bag full of pastries from the shop. Ana felt her mouth water. She swallowed, smiled and took the bag.

Maria interrupted. "_Vamonos._ It's getting late."

Ana opened the passenger side door and leaned in to slide her suitcase in to the car's back seat. As she did so, the jacket rode up and exposed her wide, bulging backside. Her panty’s waistband dug into her flesh about half way up her ample buttocks, like a river that had cut its way through rounded hills. 

With her bag ensconced in back, Ana removed her jacket and dropped herself heavily into the passenger seat, causing the small car to sag and lean to her side. She tilted the seat back and waved to Lupe and Gloria. 

Maria got into the driver's side, put the car in gear and pulled away from the sidewalk.

About a half hour into the trip, Ana began to feel hungry and reached into the bag of pastries that Lupe had given her. 

"Do you want one?" she asked Maria.

Maria wasn't hungry but accepted the offer. Soon after, Ana finished a second, then a third pastry. By the time they reached the outskirts of Mexico City, all that was left was the empty paper bag on the floor and crumbs on the top of Ana's protruding belly.

Maria glanced sideways at Ana. She was rotund enough when she arrived home in June, but the woman seated beside her was bloated almost beyond recognition. Enveloped in and nearly suffocated by her fat. Her dark eyes were narrowed by her full, apple-like cheeks; her pouty, glossy lips and jaw lost in the fullness of her face, enlarged by a double chin that seemed replete with pudding and trembled with every bump in the road. Her upper arms were as wide as other women's thighs. Her thighs spread from side to side over the edges of the seat. Seated as she was, leaning back, it was the mass of her swollen belly that had become her distinguishing feature. What had happened to the curvaceous teen-ager that had all the boys in town lusting after her?

_I did this_, Maria thought to herself. _What was I thinking?_

Maria knew that not only had she tempted, cajoled and deceived Ana into gorging herself and lazing about over the past 3 months, she had set all of this in motion a dozen years before out of her jealousy over Ana's beauty and popularity. Now that she saw the prodigious consequences of her jealous game, she couldn't understand what had fueled her obsession. 

_It's even affected me_, Maria reflected as she peered down at her newly developed paunch and the roll of flab that bulged over her too-tight jeans.

Maria cleared her throat.

"_Anita... Lo siento_," she paused then started again. "I'm sorry that I made you gain weight." 

Ana turned and looked at Maria, puzzled.

"_No entiendo_. I don't understand what you mean," Ana replied.

"I'm sorry that..." Maria struggled to express herself. "I'm sorry that I made you gain weight by feeding you."

Maria could feel Ana studying her as she stared straight ahead through the windshield. Her face was burning.

Then she heard Ana giggle.

"You are blaming yourself because I ate como una puerca all summer?" Ana chuckled and shook her head.

Surprised, Maria turned to face Ana. She squinted at her. 

"_Pero, es que_... I fed you. What I mean is I made all that food." She emphasized the word "all."

Ana rolled her upper body and hips toward Maria as best she could in the tight seat and turned toward her.

"But you didn't force me to eat. I could have stopped..." Ana's voice trailed off as if she was pondering whether she really could have stopped. She shook her head as if to dismiss the notion. 

"I did this to myself. Me gusta comer. I love to eat, and I loved all the food you prepared for me. It made me happy and feel good. I loved the cooking class we took together. _Gracias_."

Maria was too stunned to say a word. Ana was actually thanking her. Then Ana continued, "You are being very kind, but don't blame yourself. Obviously, I love to eat." She patted the mound of flesh that billowed from her abdomen. "You just gave me what I love." Ana went on, "Look at how much weight I gained while I was away in Florida with Danny. You didn't make me get fat there, _verdad_? I know you and the others were surprised to see how fat I'd become. That's why I never sent you any photos. I was embarrassed... but I did this to myself." Ana turned forward again and became somber. "I just hope that Danny isn't," she paused briefly, "disappointed when he sees me like this."

Maria kept quiet. How could she tell Ana how she preyed upon and took advantage of her latent gluttony all those years ago? How she had set this course in motion out of her own jealousy? There was no denying that Ana had a sweet tooth and a tendency toward plumpness, but would she have reached this extraordinary degree of obesity if Maria had not set her on this course? She did not think so. 

Maria shuddered and stayed silent.

_Continued in post #37_


----------



## morepushing13

nice to see an update...i hope you finish it soon!


----------



## LuvEmLarge

I always look forward to reading a new chapter of this story.


----------



## dan422

Maria followed the signs to the Benito Juarez International Airport and parked the car in front of the United Airlines terminal. She opened her door and made her way around to the passenger side where Ana was struggling to get her legs out of the car and lift herself from the low seat. Sitting sideways, she leaned forward, clutching the backrest with her right hand. Unconsciously, she spread her legs to accommodate her enlarged, drooping belly and hoisted herself up with a groan. Maria grabbed hold of her arm and helped pull her sister out of the VW. 

Relieved after being crammed in her seat for the two hour drive, Ana straightened herself, stretched and arched her back, causing the hemisphere at her abdomen to jut out further. Maria caught herself staring and quickly turned away. 

_Why did she wear that dress?_ You can see every bulge, Maria thought to herself.

Maria took her sister's bag from the rear seat and carried it to the terminal with Ana waddling sluggishly beside her, big gut cradled in her stretched out dress, jiggling and swaying with every step. 

In the terminal, before the line at the United counter, Maria put the bag down and turned to Ana.

"_Bueno_, I'll leave you here. Are you going to be alright?"

Ana leaned forward over her swollen midsection and hugged and kissed Maria. "_Gracias, Maria_," Ana whispered breathlessly, resting her hands on Maria's bulging hips. "Thank you for everything." 

Maria felt embarrassed again by Ana's thanks and wiped away a tear. She stepped back and smiled at Ana, not knowing what else to say.

"_Cuidate_. Take care of yourself, Anita."

With that, she slipped away, took a few steps then turned and waved one last time. Ana bent forward, picked up her bag and headed to the check in line that wound through the stanchions in front of the counter.

***
In line, Ana pushed her bag forward ahead of her with her foot. She was feeling calm; the trepidation she had felt over the past couple of days had dissipated during the ride to the airport. Everything would be better once she got home.

When it was her turn, Ana pulled her bag to the counter and lifted it onto the scale. The clerk at the desk eyed the bloated woman in the too-tight dress and jacket.

"_Pasaporte, por favor_."

Ana handed her passport to the clerk. The young woman opened it and stared at it for what seemed to be a very long time, glancing at Ana three times.

"_Senora_, can you step over to the end of the counter?"

Ana was puzzled by her question.

"Is everything in order? My passport isn't expired, is it?"

"The passport is fine," she answered. "Can you step over here so that I can ask you some questions?" She motioned to the side of the counter.

Ana moved nervously to the end of the counter. The clerk came around from behind the counter. She was petite, her navy blue jacket buttoned around her small waist, her dark hair pulled back in a bun which accentuated her dark, almond-shaped eyes. She tilted her head as if to get a better view of Ana.

"_Senora_, can you tell me how much you weigh?"

Ana's jaw dropped. She stammered.

"_Pues_... I... I don't know." Her thoughts were rushing through her head. She pursed her lips and looked upward. She couldn't remember what the scale at the pharmacy had read two days earlier. She knew she weighed about 250 pounds when she arrived but she couldn't do the math to figure how many kilos that was. 

"_Cien_... I think... One hundred and..." she trailed off and looked downward as she struggled to find a number. She paused as she caught sight of her distended stomach splayed out under her breasts. She straightened her shoulders and tried to suck in her gut. As she did so, her double chin became accentuated, creating a roll of fat that encircled her jaw.

The United clerk looked at Ana's passport.

"_Estás más gorda ahora_. It looks like you've gained weight since this photo was taken."

Ana hesitated and swallowed. "That photograph was taken many years ago," she whimpered. She was having difficulty speaking while holding in her stomach.

"We have a rule," the clerk stated. "If you are too large to fit in a seat, you have to purchase a second one."

Ana's heart sank. She wasn't sure what to say. Finally, she asked, "How do you know? I mean, if I fit?"

The clerk looked Ana up and down and just smirked. 

Ana felt desperation overcome her. "But I had no problem like this when I flew here in June. You can check my ticket. I used only one seat." 

Ana forgot about holding in her stomach and it ballooned forward again, expanding the front of her dress. The clerk hesitated then replied.

"OK, we'll see if you can fit in a seat. Por favor, come back to the counter."

Ana sighed in relief and made her way back to the check-in counter. She glanced nervously back at the lobby to assure herself that Maria had not witnessed this embarrassing episode, but she could not see her anywhere. She turned back to the counter and, after a short delay during which no words were spoken, retrieved her boarding pass.

"_Gracias_," Ana muttered without looking at the clerk and made her way to the departures gate.

The clerk watched as Ana wobbled away, hips undulating and bulging beneath her jacket. She picked up the phone and called the desk at gate 22.

_Continued in post #39_


----------



## Bluestreak

Yay!!! A new chapter! Thank you!


----------



## dan422

Ana made her way through the airport toward the security check area and the departure gates. She walked by the shops and restaurants on the way. It was lunch time and the restaurants were full of travelers having a meal before boarding their flights. The smell of food being cooked wafted through the air and to her nostrils. 

Ana walked by the first couple of restaurants and felt her stomach rumble with hunger. She paused and looked at her watch. Still one hour before her flight boarded. She turned back and walked in to Sanborns, squeezed herself between the tightly placed chairs to an empty table. Ana wedged herself into a seat, her paunch pressing against the edge of the table, and caught her breath. 

Ana studied the menu and ordered the chilaquiles, a chocolate milkshake and a side order of papas a la francesa, or French fries. The waitress, an overweight young woman in a tight uniform, brought her meal and placed it before Ana. 

The French fries filled a separate plate, their greasy smell made Ana hungrier. Figuring that she was running short on time, Ana wolfed the chilaquiles and fries down in record time, leaving both plates empty. Her stomach no longer grumbled and the discomfort of her hunger had passed.

Feeling sated, Ana belched into her closed mouth and tasted her spicy, greasy meal. She slurped the last bit of her milkshake and picked up the leatherette folder containing the bill with one hand and her handbag with the other, then began to lift herself out of her chair. She felt her legs tremble with the effort to elevate her bulk without the help of her arms. 

"Mmmmmph," she moaned.

Her buttocks separated momentarily from the seat, hovered for a couple of seconds, then plunged back into the chair with a plop. Determined, Ana leaned forward, rocked her hips toward the edge of her seat and heaved herself upward again, feeling her thighs and calves strain to raise her weight. As she straightened herself, her protruding, round belly bumped against the table top and dislodged the table a few inches. The couple sitting at the next table turned and watched as Ana navigated through the chairs and tables toward the cashier.

"If I was that big, I wouldn't eat for a month," the buxom young woman whispered to her husband. "If I begin to get fat, put me on a diet," she giggled.

Her husband nodded but continued to observe Ana out of the corner of his eye. His wife could not foresee that in ten years, having given birth to three children, she would grow to roughly the same size as Ana, much to the delight of her husband.

Ana paid for her meal and made her way toward the security gate. There were only about a dozen passengers waiting in line before her. When she arrived at the security checkpoint, Ana removed her jacket and placed it with her handbag in a grey bin. She kicked off her sandals but when she bent over to pick them up she found that she could not reach them. Ana bent her knees and squatted slowly. She remembered the difficulty she had getting up from her chair in Sanborns and didn't want to have a repeat of that experience. She stretched her fingers until they touched the sandals, snatched them and straightened herself. "Yes!" she thought triumphantly to herself. She dropped the sandals into the bin and pushed it onto the conveyor belt.

On the other side of the metal detector, two guards stood with arms crossed. One of them elbowed the other and motioned his chin in Ana's direction.

"_Mire este elefante que viene_."

In her bare feet, Ana lumbered to the metal detector and paused. Without her jacket, the tautly stretched grey dress left little to the imagination and her overflowing girth and corpulence were on full display. 

The first security guard stood before her and took his time looking her up and down. Ana felt her face flush. The guard sneered and cocked his head. 

"_Pasé_." 

As Ana advanced through the metal detector, her surfeit flesh jiggled, shimmied and bulged in a cacophony of motion. A buzzer sounded and she realized that with the distraction of trying to recover her shoes, she had forgotten to remove her watch. The guard motioned her to move to the side. Ana obeyed and stood waiting, embarrassed to be singled out. She felt like everyone must be staring at her.

"Hold your arms out to the side," the guard stated and demonstrated by lifting his arms like wings.

Ana complied to his instructions. With her arms outstretched, she resembled a large, over-ripe pear hanging from a branch. Her upper body was relatively small and in proportion to her short stature. Her breasts appearing like fat, oversized melons filling the top of her dress. Below her chest, Ana's stomach and hips swelled outward and sagged under their weight. Ana now regretted having indulged in her heavy lunch.

"OK, _Voltea_. Turn to the side," the guard ordered.

Ana shuffled her bare feet and turned sideways. The guard took his time observing the curve of Ana's fat paunch, watching it sway heavily as she turned. It protruded beyond her breasts and spilled over her crotch causing a large U-shaped fold of flesh to wrap its way from under her belly up to her hips. Double rolls of flesh emerged from under her arms and to the crease of her spine. Her arms were getting tired and the buttery flab that drooped from her upper arms wobbled as she shifted her weight. With her shoulders thrown back, the mass of her overloaded belly tipped her center of gravity forward and caused her lower back to arch itself. Below that, her round, overstuffed buttocks jutted out, like two partially inflated beach balls held in place by the stretchy grey fabric.

"_Que gordita_," thought the guard as he checked her out. "Too bad you're such a sack of lard. You've got a pretty face and I bet there's a hot little body buried under all that fat."

The guard stepped forward and waved the security wand around Ana's rotund form. He poked her belly with it and watched it sink in to her gelatinous flesh a few centimeters. Recoiling, Ana grimaced and turned her head toward him.

"_Ay! Qué pasa_?"

"_Sorry, Senorita_." He nodded at her protruding paunch. "Just have to make sure you're not smuggling anything in there," he added wryly and smiled.

Ana smiled weakly. _What an asshole, she thought to herself._ 

The guard waved her on and Ana went to the end of the conveyor belt to recover her belongings. She slipped her jacket over her shoulders and dropped her sandals to the ground. Holding her hair back out of her eyes with her free hand, Ana leaned over, searching for her shoes as they disappeared beyond the arc of her belly, felt them with her bare feet and slipped them on.

_Continued in post #44_


----------



## Bluestreak

Thank You Thank You Thank You!


----------



## Naturalist Phil

Definitely cannot wait to find out what happens when she arrives back in the states. Great story!


----------



## morepushing13

and here i thought u were going to end it here!


----------



## slurpeekell12

great story, excellent attention to detail. I really like how the sisters all gained during her visit home  Can't wait to hear Danny's reaction to her added girth Thanks!


----------



## dan422

In the Beetle, Maria was on the outskirts of Mexico City. She was thinking of Ana. How could have not noticed how much weight she had put on? Maria visualized Ana in her underclothes in the bathroom. Her belly was stretched out and across, full of food and drink and slumped over her crotch, obliterating the front of her panties. A fold was beginning to appear where her navel was. Her hips and the rolls on her side were noticeably thicker and more pronounced. Her stance was wider, pushed apart by her amply enlarged thighs which now pressed against each nearly to her knees. 

"She had to see that she was getting fatter," thought Maria. "I played games with her, but how could she not know? But she kept on," she hesitated and shook her head, "eating... and eating."

Maria noticed that she was feeling hungry and pulled off the road at the first restaurant she saw, parked the car and went in to fill the emptiness she felt inside.

* * * 

Ana was waddling as quickly as she could to gate 22. She held in a belch and tasted the chilaquiles in her mouth. Stopping for a meal and the delay at security had made her late for boarding. 

Her hips undulated from side to side and her thighs felt hot from the friction of rubbing against each other. It was quite a distance from the security checkpoint and she was breathing heavily. Passengers were already congregating to the side of the desk and beginning to file down the corridor to board the plane. She arrived at the rear of the herd of passengers, wiped the sweat from her upper lip and began to slowly merge toward the front. 

When it was her turn, Ana handed her boarding pass to the young woman in the blue jacket. Ana managed to get her breathing under control but her face was flushed and her heart was beating like a rock band. The woman took her boarding pass, paused to look Ana up and down, turned toward the older woman at the desk, then handed Ana back her pass without a word.

Ana walked through the doorway and onto the jet way. She felt the floor flex slightly as she bounced down the slight incline toward the line of passengers paused at the entrance to the United Boeing 737 jet. Ana glanced at her boarding pass. Seat 19-A.

Ana entered the plane and moved toward the center aisle. It seemed much narrower than she remembered. Most of the passengers were already seated and the flight seemed very full. Ana squeezed down the aisle, turning her hips at an angle, bumping her ample derriere against seat-backs and shoulders as she shuffled her way to the rear of the plane.

Arriving at row 19, she found that the two other passengers were already seated. 

"Excuse me, I'm in that seat," she pointed to the window seat.

The two men looked up at her with surprise. After a slight hesitation, they rose and slipped out into the aisle to let Ana pass. The first was younger, probably a college student, and casually dressed. The second was middle-aged, over six feet, and wore a blazer and khakis.

As she began to slide into the row, Ana turned toward the front of the plane. It was then that she noticed the stewardess standing in the aisle watching her. Ana gripped the tops of the seats of row 18 as she lowered her buttocks and tried to edge her way past the other seats. The back of her right thigh got caught on the armrest between seats A and B. She straightened herself and leaned forward, pressing her belly into the seat back in front of her, her breasts flowing over the headrests. Like a slightly oversized cork being pressed into the neck of a bottle of wine, she rocked and jammed her way through to her seat.

Relieved, she dropped herself into her seat. Pain shot up as her hips landed on the armrests. Ana's mouth dropped as she realized her ass was wider than the seat.

_Oh my God, not this,_ she thought.

Ana gripped the front of the armrests and squirmed until she felt her butt could move no further downward or backward. She felt the armrests dig into the fat on her hips as she wedged herself into her seat. On her right, her body pressed against the convex beige plastic that lined the plane's fuselage. Sitting upright, her stomach rolled before her like two inner tubes -- the top one extended around her upper abdomen and covered the armrests; the lower, larger one covered most of her thighs and was pinched inward by the sides of the seat. She could not see that her left hip and thigh also bulged below the armrest and into the businessman's middle seat. Unable to put her arms on the armrests, she crossed them awkwardly across her rotund belly. She dared not look up.

Ana heard a woman's voice say, "Sir, if you'd like, we have a seat in first class for you."

Humiliated, Ana felt her face burning and turned to face the window on her right. Sure, her seat was a tight fit on the flight down, but this was obscene. Not only could she barely move, but rolls of flab overflowed the confines of her seat. It was hitting her just how much fatter she was now than when she arrived in Mexico. 

She closed her eyes and visualized what she looked like just a few years ago. She remembered being with Danny at the beach on their honeymoon. She was plump but curvy in her white bikini and Danny couldn't keep his hands off of her. She smiled at the thought. 

Ana's eyelids fluttered and she opened her eyes slowly. Before her, her overstuffed gut spread before her like a lard-filled pillow.

_What is Danny going to say_? she wondered.

(Continued in post 53 on page three of this thread)


----------



## slurpeekell12

nice update, thanks for the great story really enjoying it! Keep it up!


----------



## Weirdo890

Nice work. I can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## Lou Grant

Bump after edit


----------



## Quincy

great story looking forward to the next chapter


----------



## mountaindew

Give me the end of this story!!


----------



## LuvEmLarge

This is a great story. I'm looking forward to reading the next chapter.


----------



## DaveTheBrave

This has got to be one of my favorite stories of all time. The plot is interesting, the imagery is fantastic, and the gaining is somewhat realistic. Can't wait for the next installments; nice work!


----------



## 2ful2mi

Another chapter, please! You are such a good writer!


----------



## dan422

*EPILOGUE*

Maria stood at the stove making lunch. Gloria sat at the kitchen table, absentmindedly eating churros while she read her magazine, _Novedades_. It was Christmas Eve and the bakery would close early. Lupe would be arriving soon with the pastries for tonight's holiday meal.

Maria's figure was swollen and decidedly plump. Her once boyish figure had transformed into generous curves of flesh. Her jeans, several sizes larger than her former size, were beyond snug. She wore an apron and the apron strings wrapped around her waist and dug in to the fat on her belly and hips. Her well-padded backside gyrated and her bare arms jiggled as she vigorously stirred the pot of beans she was cooking.

Consumed by guilt for what she had done to Ana, Maria subconsciously punished herself by continuing to cook as she did when Ana was there, but instead of overfeeding her sister, she was now the one consuming plate after plate of her own calorie-laden creations. Word had gotten around about her prowess in the kitchen and she had taken a part-time job cooking at La Carretta, providing some relief for Senora Jimenez who was getting on in years and finding it difficult to be on her feet all day, what with the great weight that she carried on her small frame. Of course, this new job only amplified Lupe's rapid weight gain.

Whether her self-inflicted overeating relieved her guilt, or the added weight softened her personality, Lupe had become more pleasant, more compassionate. At the restaurant, she met Chucho -- he was not particularly attractive, but a kind-hearted and devoted man. He visited her most evenings and the budding relationship also had a positive effect on Lupe.

Gloria too had continued her pace of consumption and the result was that she had fattened up considerably. Where before she denied her appetites, taking pride in her flat stomach, she now indulged them. Her abdomen and hips were thick and fleshy and her tummy bulged onto her lap, inflated and heavy from the effect of too much rich food. A generous double chin added to the roundness of her face. She was comfortable in her skin, happy and fat. She popped another sugary churro in her mouth and licked her fingers.

Approaching footsteps resonated down the hall. Lupe turned the corner and entered the kitchen, carrying a box under her left arm and holding a bag in her other hand. She placed the bag of pastries from the bakery on the table. Over the summer, Ana would have polished off most of the contents of the bag, but in her absence, Lupe continued to bring home leftover pastries from the shop and the sisters picked up the slack.

Already the heaviest of the three, Lupe had changed the least. The roll of fat that overflowed her waistband testified to the twelve additional kilos she had gained since Ana's departure. However, on her already obese frame, this added weight was hardly as noticeable. 

"I picked up the package at the post office. It's from Ana and Danny," Lupe announced.

She picked up a paring knife off the counter, cut through the tape that sealed the box and opened the flaps. She removed an envelope and three smaller boxes wrapped in red paper. Each box bore the name of one of the sisters written in magic marker. 

Lupe opened the envelope first and pulled out a card and three photographs. She looked at the photos then handed them to Gloria one by one. Maria wiped her hands on her apron and came over to the table to see as well.

The first photo was one Danny had taken of Ana and her sisters taken at the beginning of the summer. Ana was in the middle, holding a half-eaten pastry in her hand, foreshadowing the eating binge and 60 pound weight gain that would soon follow. Maria and Gloria looked slender next to their two overfed sisters.

Gloria held up the second photo for Maria to see. Maria's jaw dropped. Ana and Danny were standing in front of a Christmas tree. Ana was turned slightly to the side, her right arm wrapped around Danny's waist. 

She was enormous.

Ana's face was rounder than before. Her cheeks were flushed, pink and so plump they made her large, dark eyes squint as she smiled. The tip of her chin was surrounded by the fatty dewlap that enveloped her jaw and blended into her neck, like an island in a calm lake of tan, rounded flesh. Her scoop necked t-shirt fit her a bit too tightly, cinching her meaty upper arms and stretching across her engorged, ponderous breasts. Below them, her gut billowed outward and from side to side. What waist Ana still had when she left Mexico had been overwhelmed by her swollen belly and subsumed under thick layers of lard around her middle. If there was a part of her body that could be described as relatively narrower, it was up around her ribcage, just under her breasts. Below her bra strap, her tight white T-shirt followed the contours of two rolls of fat that resembled oversized sausages, the fabric of her T-shirt caught between the folds of those rolls. 

Ana's prodigious, distended paunch dominated her physical presence, making her legs, arms and head seem short and small by comparison. Moving down her torso, her stomach seemed to sprout another belly which bulged further outward and wrapped around her hips like an inner-tube filled with gelatin. Her tight, light grey sweatpants cradled her drooping, porcine lower belly and hugged the rolls of fat that bulged from her hips and inner thighs. Her massive stomach tipped her hips forward and arched the small of her back, causing her hips and butt to look even larger.

"_Ay, caray!_" Maria whispered.

The last photo showed Ana standing alone outside the doorway of an office building. Her mouth was slightly open and her tongue was visible, covering her bottom teeth and touching her lower lip. Though she was not moving, her face glistened and she looked as though she was out of breath. She wore dark, low cut jeans and sandals. Her feet looked tiny under her massive thighs and abdomen and her jeans obviously compressed her over-fat lower body, causing her unctuous flesh to ooze upward and outward over her waistband. Her red short-sleeved turtleneck sweater enveloped the corpulent rolls that swelled out of her pants and framed the thick double chin that folded under her smiling face. Ana's blubbery, lower belly could be seen poking out from below the front of her sweater and slouched flabbily over the top of her taut pants. Thick as her thighs used to be, her arms hung at her sides, thrust outward from her shoulders by her rotund girth and inflated middle. Her right hand clutched the folded edge of a large white bag that read "Krispy Kreme Doughnuts."

"She's gained more weight," Gloria remarked. "_Mucho más._"

To Lupe, Ana looked as though someone had pumped kilos and kilos of the sweet, gooey crème they made at the bakery into her through her navel, like they injected it to the puff pastries they then drizzled with chocolate and sold at the bakery. The blissful look on Anas face suggested that she would have been a willing and gluttonous participant in any such scenario.

Lupe opened the Christmas card. In green ink, Ana had written "_Felíz Navidad y prospero Ano Nuevo_" in large, swooping letters. Lupe read aloud what followed.

"I hope that you are well. We are fine. I have a new job working in an office, which I like because I can sit and I don't get tired standing most of the day like I did at the school. It's only part time, which gives me the afternoons to cook and practice the recipes I learned with Maria at Senora Kennedy's class. I'm taking another cooking class, making desserts and cakes and really enjoying it. Of course, that hasn't helped my diet, as you can probably see... (this was followed by a happy face). I thank you again for the wonderful summer you gave me. I hope that you'll come to visit us soon. I love you. Ana"

Lupe noticed there was writing on the back of the card and turned it over. It was a note from Danny.

"There's more," Lupe stated. "A note from Danny."


_Dear Maria, Lupe and Gloria, 

When we arrived in Mexico in June, I could see that you were surprised to see how much weight Ana had gained since our wedding. I knew she had gotten bigger since then, but as it happened gradually, I guess I didn't notice it or pay much attention. When we arrived in Mexico, the looks on people's faces when they saw Ana and the comments they made caused me to realize how much she had changed over the past few years and that she was much bigger than when we had met, let alone when we got married. 

This made me feel a little uncomfortable and embarrassed, especially as she was eating much more than the usual while we were with you. When she decided to stay for the rest of the summer, I warned her to watch her weight and not gain more. She promised me she would do this. So, when I saw her at the airport in August, it was my turn to be shocked by how much fatter she had grown in just a few weeks time.

When she got home, none of her clothes fit. She said she couldn't understand how she didn't realize how much weight she had put on. I didn't want to buy her new clothes so that she would be forced to diet until she could fit back into her jeans. However, she was miserable and hungry all the time and I think she ended up eating even more out of her frustration. It seemed like her appetite had multiplied while she was with you in Mexico. She continued to gain weight and by the end of September, all she could wear were sweatpants and a few of my extra-large t-shirts.

Then, a funny thing happened. I always loved her curves and roundness and I found myself beginning to appreciate her new shape. I enjoyed watching the pleasure she took in eating and soon was contributing to her growing daily feast. I encouraged her to eat more, took her to restaurants and bought her snacks and ice cream between and after meals. She was also happily cooking more and preparing large, multi-course meals. As you can probably notice from the enclosed photos, all of this has caused her to grow even rounder.

I don't know what happened while Ana was in Mexico, but I want to thank you for taking such good care of her. She is more satisfied, enjoying the good life, and we are both happy and more in love than ever. Gracias, mil veces gracias.

Danny_

The sisters were silent. Lupe folded the card and placed it back in its envelope. Gloria looked one more time at the photos then put them face down on the table.

"Who would have thought?" Maria paused then turned back to the stove. She took the casseroles and placed them on the kitchen table. The three sisters sat and ate their Christmas dinner. Gradually they began talking, telling jokes and drinking beers and rompope. As on dish was finished, one of the sisters would get up and bring something else from the refrigerator and prepare it for the others. 

They ate, and ate, and ate.


----------



## nitewriter

It's finished!!!!!!!! The end to a wonderful story. Thank you!


----------



## mdy73

What to say? I'm little sad because of the end of such excellent & long story. This is even better than my fantasy  and i'g truly glad for happyend. I truly like how it was written. So thank you very much for the effort and i hope for some other nice story...


----------



## 2ful2mi

Thank you for the epilogue, Dan! I never thought I'd see the day! This has been a wonderful, wondrous story! :eat2:


----------



## bbwsrule

Thanks for the greatly-awaited ending. This is by far the best WG story I have ever read!!


----------



## Quincy

One of the best stories ever - looking forward to the next one


----------



## dan422

Thanks for the positive feedback. I know there was a long break between Angela's leaving her sisters at the end of the summer and the letter they received in the epilogue at Christmas, but I figured the delay mirrored the time that passed between Angela's departure and the update on how she and Danny were doing.

This was my first story. I'll try to come up with a new one before year-end. Any thoughts as to a theme?


----------



## Nexis

Hmm, perhaps branching out into a different genre, such as fantasy or sci-fi since there's a lot of potential for stories in those fields. And as everyone's said before, fantastic job on this story


----------



## DaveTheBrave

That being said, I loved the genre you chose. The descriptions, especially at the beginning, were absolutely great. I definitely enjoyed the subtle development of these beautiful Latin women in an imaginable scenario. Even the slightly conflicted emotions about the weight gained added well to the story. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## mr1311

This is simply superbe! Thank you for writing this, you made my day!


----------



## DaveTheBrave

The sequel thread to this story can be found here, entitled "Coming Home Again":

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91043

Warned, not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Champ

Thanks for the heads up! I wish there was more.


----------

